# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [Nouveaut] Possibilit de voter pour ou contre un message

## Anomaly

Bonjour,

Depuis avril 2006, il vous est possible de pouvoir noter une discussion (entre 1 et 5 toiles). Cependant ce systme n'est pas ncessairement le mieux adapt  toutes les situations, car les messages dans une mme discussion peuvent tre de qualit ingale. Quand il s'agit de rponses  une question technique, certaines rponses peuvent tre trs bonnes et compltes, d'autres imprcises ou fausses. Ou, dans une autre situation, les discussions dans les forums Dbats et Actualits : certains messages peuvent tre trs intressants, constructifs et objectifs, d'autres hors sujet, non arguments ou juste des appels  trolls.

La question tait donc : comment mettre en vidence cet tat de fait ? Comment rcompenser les bons messages et pnaliser les mauvais ?

Nous vous apportons la rponse en vous donnant dsormais la possibilit de pouvoir voter Pour (vous aimez) ou Contre (vous n'aimez pas) chaque message individuellement.

En bas  droite de chaque message, vous trouvez un bouton vert pour voter pour et un bouton rouge pour voter contre. Dans le bouton mme est indiqu le nombre actuel de votes sur ce bouton prcis. Cliquer sur le bouton ajoute votre vote de manire immdiate grce  Ajax.

Ce systme de vote n'est pas modr, mais grce au phnomne de masse des votes, cela pourra donner une ide de la qualit des messages : ceux ayant un grand nombre de votes positifs et peu de votes ngatifs seront trs probablement des messages de qualit.

Il est prvu, dans une volution future, que voter pour des messages, et avoir vos propres messages bien nots, vous permettent d'amliorer votre niveau d'utilisateur, donc votez ! Et faites des messages de qualit pour que les autres personnes aient envie de voter pour vos messages !

Quelques dtails techniques :
- Vous ne pouvez voter que si vous tes identifi, naturellement
- Pour voter, vous devez avoir Javascript activ dans votre navigateur
- Vous ne pouvez voter qu'une seule fois par message
- Une fois que vous avez vot, il n'est pas possible de changer votre vote
- Vous ne pouvez pas voter pour vos propres messages

Ce mod du forum a t dvelopp par khayyam90. Merci  lui.  ::hola::

----------


## ram-0000

Cela a l'air pas mal comme systme. Quelques ides pour aller plus loin :

Est ce que ce systme de vote va tre report sur le profil utilisateur qui a post (pour attribuer des points de confiance ou de dfiance et avoir une ide similaire mais peut tre un peu plus pertinante au nombre de messages posts).Est ce qu'il est possible de faire une recherche sur les forums en utilisant les votes comme critres de recherche.Est ce que ce systme va tre tendu de manire  ce que l'initiateur d'un thread puisse signaler une rponse comme "la rponse en or" qui lui a permis de rsoudre son problme.

[Edit] Au fait, s'agit t'il d'un vote anonyme (et donc propice  tous les dbordements) ou bien il est possible de connaitre qui a vot pour et qui a vot contre.

----------


## Anomaly

> Est ce que ce systme de vote va tre report sur le profil utilisateur qui a post (pour attribuer des points de confiance ou de dfiance et avoir une ide similaire mais peut tre un peu plus pertinante au nombre de messages posts).


Comme indiqu dans mon message, il est prvu par la suite que voter tout comme avoir des messages bien nots donnent des "points"  l'utilisateur. Ainsi l'auteur de messages bien nots sera rcompens. Le systme est l notamment pour encourager le fait d'crire des messages utiles et de qualit.




> Est ce qu'il est possible de faire une recherche sur les forums en utilisant les votes comme critres de recherche.


Non. Ce n'est pas pertinent pour plusieurs raisons, mais la raison la plus vidente est que c'est un systme rcent alors que le forum date de 2002, donc plus de 99% des messages auront une note de 0.




> Est ce que ce systme va tre tendu de manire  ce que l'initiateur d'un thread puisse signaler une rponse comme "la rponse en or" qui lui a permis de rsoudre son problme.


Cela a t discut et repouss, pour plusieurs raisons :
- Une discussion technique n'a pas ncessairement un et un seul message qui apporte la bonne rponse, en fait c'est mme rare. Les discussions techniques sont un ensemble de messages dans lesquelles les diffrents intervenants et le posteur originel conversent pour mieux apprhender le problme, essayer diffrentes approches, etc. Il n'y a pas, de manire gnrale, un message qui apporterait LA solution indpendamment des autres.
- Notre forum n'est pas seulement un lieu o on pose des questions. C'est galement un lieu de dbats (notamment dans les actualits et dans le forum dbats). Dans ce cas lire une "meilleure rponse" n'a vraiment aucun sens.




> Au fait, s'agit t'il d'un vote anonyme (et donc propice  tous les dbordements) ou bien il est possible de connaitre qui a vot pour et qui a vot contre.


C'est anonyme. Et en ce qui concerne les dbordements, on part du principe que la majorit des utilisateurs utiliseront le systme  bon escient, et donc la majorit des votes effaceront la minorit des votes faits n'importe comment.

----------


## tchize_

je n'ai qu'une seule chose  dire

----------


## Skyounet

J'aime bien ce systme  ::ccool:: 

Aprs je pense qu'il faudrait un truc pour diffrencier les messages avec beaucoup de plus et ceux avec beaucoup de moins.

J'ai dj vu sur plusieurs sites/mdias  forte frquentation un systme similaire au notre mais o les messages avec beaucoup de notes ngatives taient automatiquement cachs (avec possibilit des les voir bien videmment), est-ce une amlioration envisage ou pas du tout ?

Dans tous les cas, bravo  ::applo::

----------


## khayyam90

> o les messages avec beaucoup de notes ngatives taient automatiquement cachs [...] est-ce une amlioration envisage ou pas du tout ?


pour l'instant aucune amlioration n'est prvue en ce sens. Nous verrons bien  l'usage ce qu'il faudra rajouter pour amliorer encore le confort d'utilisation du forum.

----------


## ram-0000

> Est ce que ce systme va tre tendu de manire  ce que l'initiateur d'un thread puisse signaler une rponse comme "la rponse en or" qui lui a permis de rsoudre son problme.





> Cela a t discut et repouss, pour plusieurs raisons :
> - Une discussion technique n'a pas ncessairement un et un seul message qui apporte la bonne rponse, en fait c'est mme rare. Les discussions techniques sont un ensemble de messages dans lesquelles les diffrents intervenants et le posteur originel conversent pour mieux apprhender le problme, essayer diffrentes approches, etc. Il n'y a pas, de manire gnrale, un message qui apporterait LA solution indpendamment des autres.
> - Notre forum n'est pas seulement un lieu o on pose des questions. C'est galement un lieu de dbats (notamment dans les actualits et dans le forum dbats). Dans ce cas lire une "meilleure rponse" n'a vraiment aucun sens.


Je suis globalement d'accord pour tout ce qui concerne les discussions techniques et autres dbats.

Par contre, il n'y a pas que des dbats et des discussions vsur DVP et lorsque la question pose est technique, directe et prcise et qu'une rponse donne apporte LA solution (parce qu'il n'y en a pas d'autre), je pense que cela serait dommage de s'en passer.

----------


## Michal

Sur les forums officiels microsoft, les utilisateurs peuvent signaler une rponse comme tant LA bonne rponse. Ensuite les modrateurs peuvent valider ou non le passage du post en LA rponse  ::):  C'est peut-tre un juste milieu  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Au dbut, j'tais rticent  ce systme. Mais ce n'est pas parce que je suis rticent que je n'utilise pas  ::aie:: .

Par contre, je trouverai a gnial si l'affichage des rsultats avec google pouvait en tre affect. Je veux dire par l, que si lorsque l'on fait une recherche, il affiche les mots cls, et discussions comportant les mots, ne pourrait t'il pas affich une partie du texte du message le mieux not. Je n'ai jamais trouv l'affichage de google trs explicite ... et du coup, c'est plus:
On fait une recherche, on ouvre 10 onglets car c'est les premiers rsultats.

Aprs, pouvez vous expliciter la valorisation du membre, lorsque son message est vot plus? Dvalorisation lorsque l'on vote moins?

----------


## khayyam90

> ne pourrait t'il pas affich une partie du texte du message le mieux not.


je doute qu'on puisse guider les recherches google  ce point.




> pouvez vous expliciter la valorisation du membre, lorsque son message est vot plus? Dvalorisation lorsque l'on vote moins?


La modification du systme de rangs sur le forum est  l'tude, de manire  ce que le rang de chaque utilisateur ne soit plus uniquement le reflet de son nombre de messages, mais rellement de la qualit de ses messages. Les votes +/- entreront dans ce systme de rang.

----------


## tchize_

> je doute qu'on puisse guider les recherches google  ce point.


Pareil, mais il y a peut etre moyen d'ajouter la meilleur rponse dans les keywords? Ou ajouter cette rponse sur chaque page sous l'intitul "meilleure rponse" pour plus de visiblit?  ::): 

En tout cas, bon boulot  ::ccool::

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Sur les forums officiels microsoft, les utilisateurs peuvent signaler une rponse comme tant LA bonne rponse. Ensuite les modrateurs peuvent valider ou non le passage du post en LA rponse  C'est peut-tre un juste milieu


C'est une ide intressante  mais adapte  un forum de support, c'est surtout une ide trs simpliste et peu adapte  un forum  trs gros trafic.

Le Club developpez n'est pas qu'un forum de support car il y a des dbats d'une part et d'autre part pour une question donne il peut y avoir plusieurs rponses utiles, c'est souvent le cas, avec des gens qui compltent une rponse et ainsi de suite. Developpez s'adresse avant tout aux professionnels et  ceux qui veulent le devenir, ce qui veut dire que si on a  faire  un tudiant le but n'est pas de seulement lui donner une rponse mais de le faire progresser, ce qui peut prendre plusieurs messages, et pour un professionnel a peut tre de prendre une dcision, et de nombreux avis ou tmoignages peuvent tre utiles pour aider un professionnel  prendre une dcision.

D'o le choix qu'on a fait de ce systme qui est plus large et plus souple pour des besoins varis.

Qui plus est nous avons jusqu' 5000 messages par jour, se baser sur une intervention modrateur pour chaque message est un peu irraliste dans notre cas.

Aprs c'est seulement un premier pas, ce systme sera peut tre complt, amlior, et surtout connect au systme de rang, mais il faut bien commencer par quelque chose  :;):

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Par contre, il n'y a pas que des dbats et des discussions vsur DVP et lorsque la question pose est technique, directe et prcise et qu'une rponse donne apporte LA solution (parce qu'il n'y en a pas d'autre), je pense que cela serait dommage de s'en passer.


J'utilise pas mal les forums  titre personnel, et je pense que genre de cas est trs rare. Quel est le genre de discussion qui rentre dans ce cadre prcis ? 1% des discussions ?

Plutt que de mettre en ligne un outil utile  1% des discussions on a mis en  ligne une solution qui sert  100% des discussions.

Si on a fait ce choix a n'est pas un hasard c'est mrement rflchi, et on n'est pas les seuls  avoir fait ce choix un certain nombre de sites de trs grande importance utilisent un systme similaire.

A part une question genre combien font 2+2, je suis dsol de te le dire mais il y a la plupart de temps diverses manires de rsoudre un probleme et c'est toujours intressant de lire plusieurs avis sur un sujet donn.

----------


## LittleWhite

> Et faites des messages de qualit pour que les autres personnes aient envie de voter pour vos messages !





> il y  la plupart de temps diverses manires de rsoudre un probleme et c'est toujours intressant de lire plusieurs avis sur un sujet donn.


Certes, le systme peut pousser  faire des messages de qualit. Mais si on arrive  un point, o, on lui propose deux solutions correcte ( une bien expliquer, une autre moins bien expliquer ) si l'utilisateur va choisir la moins bien expliquer ( surement car elle est plus courte  mettre en place, ou je ne sais quoi ) il va surement voter pour le message dont il a choisi le solution. Du coup, cela va en quelque sorte dvaloriser la personne qui a bien rpondu, non?

Et puis, comment savoir que le message que l'on a crit il y a 5 jour  t vot?
Je veux dire, pour savoir que l'on crit de bon message, il faut une sorte de feedback. Aprs, le problme, c'est comment faire un tel feedback, si l'on souhaite en faire. Car un courriel, a pourrait tre ennuyant.

Est ce qu'il y aura une liste des bons messages de l'utilisateur,  l'identique de la liste des derniers messages crit sur le forum ( ou dernires discussion ouverte )?

----------


## Benj.

Et le plus important,  mon got : pourquoi ?!

Pourquoi aime-t-on une rponse plus qu'une autre ou pourquoi n'aimons-nous pas une rponse plus qu'une autre. Si c'est optionnel c'est encore mieux.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Mais si on arrive  un point, o, on lui propose deux solutions correcte ( une bien expliquer, une autre moins bien expliquer ) si l'utilisateur va choisir la moins bien expliquer ( surement car elle est plus courte  mettre en place, ou je ne sais quoi ) il va surement voter pour le message dont il a choisi le solution. Du coup, cela va en quelque sorte dvaloriser la personne qui a bien rpondu, non?


*Tu n'as pas compris le principe du forum*. Pour un posteur il y a entre 50 et 100 lecteurs. Le principe du forum c'est que tous les lecteurs peuvent apprendre quelque chose en lisant la discussion. C'est tous les lecteurs qui votent pas que celui qui a post la question. D'ailleurs si c'est un dbutant qui a post une question, c'est bien les autres lecteurs expriments qui seront bons juges de la qualit des rponses et non celui qui a post la question. Le systme que nous venons de mettre en place est le meilleur sur tous les plans. (si tant est que vous compreniez ce qu'est un forum...)

Certains de nos lecteurs ne postent jamais rien mais ils ont la rponse a toutes leurs questions simplement en lisant les faqs ou le forum.
Mais mme sans participer en lisant un sujet, si je connais bien la question je peux facilement d'un simple clic aider les autres lecteurs en marquant "plus" les sujets utiles et "moins" les balivernes.

Moi je fais de mme, je lis de nombreux forums je ne poste quasiment jamais de questions, et j'utilise intensivement les *recherches*...

Cette notation de sujet ne sera jamais une science exacte, le but est juste d'avoir un effet de masse approximatif pour :
- aider les dbutants  dtecter les messages plutt exacts que plutt faux
- aider les modrateurs  dtecter les posteurs de balivernes
- dtecter les participants qui auront beaucoup de votes "plus" qui postent des messages utiles et qui auront droit  un rang adapt  la hausse, ce qui aura pour effet d'informer les lecteurs sur un niveau de confiance plus lev pour ces participants.
- dtecter les incomptents qui se croient intelligents mais qui postent un trs grand nombre de balivernes, ils seront dsormais plus facilement dtectables et leur rang s'en ressentira  la baisse, voir il est probable qu'ils soient contacts par des modrateurs pour leur demander aimablement de ne donner des rponses que sur des sujets qu'ils connaissent vraiment.

Bref cet outil n'est pas un but mais un moyen.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Et le plus important,  mon got : pourquoi ?!
> 
> Pourquoi aime-t-on une rponse plus qu'une autre ou pourquoi n'aimons-nous pas une rponse plus qu'une autre. Si c'est optionnel c'est encore mieux.


On ne pourra pas l'imposer, je me laisse aller  penser que les lecteurs noteront :
-  "plus" les messages intressants, utiles, justes,...
- "moins" les balivernes, billeveset, rponses fausses, ventuellement les messages inutiles qui ne font qu'allonger inutilement la lecture de la discussion.

Les messages illgaux, grossiers, insultants, diffamatoires, etc tombent non  pas sous le coup de la note moins mais relvent du bouton "alerter un modrateur" pour une suppression rapide.

----------


## Benj.

J'ai lu dans un post, il y a peu, le nom d'un logiciel que je ne connaissais pas et qui m'est apparu utile. Dans ce cas l je ne sais pas si ce dernier tait une solution au problme dont il tait question donc mon "j'aime" n'tait pas reprsentatif de la solution apporte mais plus d'un besoin personnel.

D'o ma reconnaissance par rapport  la contribution de la personne (et afin de ne pas polluer le sujet). C'est dans ce cas l que j'aurai aim ajouter un "merci pour la dcouverte" ou quelque chose comme a. C'est peut-tre un cas particulier qui ne vaut pas la peine de s'attarder  bien que je comprenne le but premier de ce systme  :;):

----------


## Tofalu

> D'o ma reconnaissance par rapport  la contribution de la personne (et afin de ne pas polluer le sujet). C'est dans ce cas l que j'aurai aim ajouter un "merci pour la dcouverte" ou quelque chose comme a. C'est peut-tre un cas particulier qui ne vaut pas la peine de s'attarder bien que je comprenne le but premier de ce systme


Je pense honnetement que c'est un cas bien particulier.

Et puis, si vraiment tu n'es pas sr de ton vote, tu peux toujours t'abstenir ou alors au moins voter ngativement pour des messages compltement hors sujet.

Si ce systme est assez utilis, ce n'est pas un vote approximatif comme le tien cit plus haut qui va modifier la note globale.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> J'ai lu dans un post, il y a peu, le nom d'un logiciel que je ne connaissais pas et qui m'est apparu utile. Dans ce cas l je ne sais pas si ce dernier tait une solution au problme dont il tait question donc mon "j'aime" n'tait pas reprsentatif de la solution apporte mais plus d'un besoin personnel.


Et alors ? tu as de fausses ides dans la tte, tu est en train de nous faire un "pourquoi faire simple quand on peu faire compliqu"

Si le message t'a t utile tu met un vote plus le systme  t exactement fait pour a, c'est quivalent d'un merci.

Le message d'aide juste dit "voter pour ce message c'est tout", ou on  crit que le message devait obligatoirement tre la bonne rponse  la question pose ?







> D'o ma reconnaissance par rapport  la contribution de la personne (et afin de ne pas polluer le sujet). C'est dans ce cas l que j'aurai aim ajouter un "merci pour la dcouverte" ou quelque chose comme a. C'est peut-tre un cas particulier qui ne vaut pas la peine de s'attarder  bien que je comprenne le but premier de ce systme


Le systme qui est en place c'est a...
Vraiment je me demande ce que tu as dans la tte  ::koi::

----------


## Benj.

J'ai bien compris le but du systme. 

Mais si le merci arrive comme un cheveux sur la soupe on peut se demander (l'auteur du message en question pour mon exemple) "pourquoi m'a-t-il remercier alors qu'il ne fait pas partie de la discussion ?".

----------


## Marc Lussac

Mais c'est affreux, lis les message avant de poser une question !

Je viens de te dire qu'il y  100 fois plus de lecteurs que de posteurs !!!!!

Donc oui il y  pleins de lecteurs qui vont voter qui ne sont pas intervenus dans la discussion c'est normal.

Arrte de penser tu  te fais du mal

Si tu aimes un message vote oui si tu aime pas un message votre non c'est tout.

Si a te torture l'esprit  ce point la ne vote pas du tout  ::mouarf:: 

Ne met pas "merci" en clair dans la discussion tu alourdi le sujet pour rien, met un vote oui !

----------


## Benj.

On ne doit pas tre sur la mme longueur d'onde mais c'est pas grave.

Merci pour les rponses en tout cas.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Si tu parles de dire un merci dans une discussion que tu n" pas initi ne met pas merci mais met un vote "Plus" a vitera de crer un message et donc d'alourdir la discussion pour rien.

Avant de perdre ton nergie et la mienne pour nous proposer de changer notre systme essaye d'utiliser notre systme tu gagnera du temps.

Merci de nous faire confiance et d'utiliser le systme.

----------


## Marc Lussac

L'infobulle  t modifie pour tre plus explicite, c'est plus clair pour tous le monde ?

 ::merci::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

En tout cas Marc, il y en a quatre qui ont trouv l'info pertinente, utile, ou qui l'ont confirme  :;): 

+1 C'est plus clair ainsi..

Merci!

----------


## Kalith

Mon humble avis : c'est un systme utile (on en vois le bnfice sur Youtube par exemple, mais c'est un cas extrme ou le flood n'est pas vraiment contrl...), mais je pense qu'il est trop discret  l'heure actuelle.

Les boutons de vote sont bien placs en bas du message, car il faut l'avoir lu dans sa totalit pour pouvoir lui assigner une note.
Mais mettre les rsultats des votes au mme endroit n'est peut tre pas une bonne ide, surtout si le message en question est un pav, et prend plus de place que ne peux afficher l'cran du lecteur.
Cette information n'est utile que si on l'a avant de lire le message, alors peut tre que les rsultats pourraient tre dlocaliss vers le haut du message (par exemple  droite du titre, o sur la barre bleue de sparation).

Pour rendre la chose plus explicite encore, on pourrait imaginer changer la couleur de la dite barre de sparation, pour indiquer un message not positivement ou ngativement (au dessus d'un certain seuil de votes) :

----------


## Tofalu

> Pour rendre la chose plus explicite encore, on pourrait imaginer changer la couleur de la dite barre de sparation, pour indiquer un message not positivement ou ngativement (au dessus d'un certain seuil de votes) :


Pas mal. Le truc c'est que a va devenir un sapin de noel. Peut etre que a serait moins flashi si on avait une rgle du style :

Si il y a au moins plus du double de messages Pour que Contre et au moins X messages exprims=> Vert
Ou tout autre ratio.
Sinon,  termes tous les postes vont tre colori  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

en haut du message: seule la balance est utile, pas le nombre de + et -.

Par exemple: 3 votes + un vote -, on affiche juste "2".

Maintenant je suis d'accord, a va devenir un sapin de nowel si tout est color. Il faudrait limiter, pas spcialement sur le montant de la balance, mais afficher en vert les messages  balance positive ayant la plus haut balance. Exemple: sur la page (pas le thread), trois post avec +3 , deux post avec +1, seuls les posts +3 sont en vert.

Pas de rouge pour les ngatif, c'est mettre en vidence des messages mauvais, on a plutot tendance  vouloir les garder les moins visible possible je pense  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Avec votre ide de balance, de sapin de nol, j'ai pens que l'on pourrait avoir les messages retractable ( vous savez, comme les boutons + et moins sur la gauche des morceaux de code, ou sur les entres des faqs ). Ou mme juste en dessous de la partie edition de message ( la boite d'options supplmentaires et rtractables ).
Donc comme a un user, pourrait gagner de la place pour enlever les messages qu'il ne souhaite pas voir, pour avoir une sorte de condens d'information rellement importante.
(Pardon de faire un hors sujet sur les votes ), mais l'ide vient que je pensais juste me cacher les messages en rouges  ::D:

----------


## a-sana

Salut,

Est ce que vous me tolrez la participation pour exprimer une impression?
J'ai voulu participer juste pour dire *BRAVO* .
J'ai trop aim l'ide de vote. J'ai galement la respect plus aprs avoir lire cette discussion vraiment formidable.
Je suis fire d'tre membre du club.
Bonne continuation  ::ccool::

----------


## LittleWhite

Voyez pourquoi je suis un peu perplexe sur le systme de vote.
Le vote juste au dessus de mon message,  eu un plus 1. Alors que techniquement, il n'apporte absolument rien  l'avancement de la conversation ( je ne critique pas le vote ..., ni ne voterai contre ) Je dis juste, qu'il se peut que l'on se retrouve avec un effet ngatif... 

Mais bon ... je n'ai pas du tout compris le principe du forum ... donc je devrais peut tre arrter de chercher.
Et puis sur 100 lecteurs, nous pouvons espr qu'il y en 99 qui vote correctement  ::):

----------


## Caro-Line

@LittleWhite




> Ce systme de vote n'est pas modr, mais grce au phnomne de masse des votes, cela pourra donner une ide de la qualit des messages


On ne peut se fier  une rponse avec 1 positif ou 1 ngatif (qui peut tre au choix : le vote d'un copain / le vote d'un gars qui ne t'aime pas du tout)
On compte sur l'effet de masse.

Le posteur initial va peut-tre voter...ou pas (et je dirais plutt pour le pas)
Par contre la masse des personnes qui trouvent leur rponse juste en cherchant, eux, vont voter car ils auront trouv la rponse sans avoir  poster.

C'est sur eux qu'on compte pour avoir une donne fiable  :;): 



Pour ton ide des boutons +/-, je pense pouvoir m'avancer et te dire que la rponse sera non.
De toute faon, si l'ide de mettre en valeur la rponse la plus positive est en cours de rflexion,
mettre en exergue une rponse "ngative" ne sera pas adopt car trop ... ngatif  ::aie::

----------


## pop_up

Cette fonctionnalit est une trs bonne initiative je trouve.
Elle ne pourra que contribuer dans le bon sens afin d'avoir des messages qualitatifs.

Petite question :
Ce systme pourra t'il tre utilis afin qu'un dbutant puisse trouver (par exemple) les sujets ou il y a eu le plus de vote positifs, ce qui permettrai de trouver les messages pour lesquels les gens y ont vu une vraie valeur ajoute ?

En revanche, en crivant cela, je me rend compte que rapporter les votes  un sujet n'est peut tre pas forcment le plus pertinent car on peut avoir un sujet apportant beaucoup de valeur ajout mais compos de beaucoup de messages type spam, ou baliverne , etc ...

 :;):

----------


## Skyounet

Youpi on a les messages verts maintenant  ::mrgreen:: 

Bravo  ::ccool::

----------


## khayyam90

Les messages bien nots ont colors en vert depuis peu. Par exemple le premier message du prsent topic.

----------


## Loceka

Petit bmol :

Si le systme de vote est utilis pour "valuer" un membre (donc est pris en compte par le systme de calcul du rang), ne serait-il pas judicieux de ne comptabiliser que les posts "nots" dans les forums techniques ?

En effet, les notes actuellement attribues dans les forums du club (Taverne, Actualit, ...) sont plutt des votes "j'aime"/"j'aime pas" sur la teneur du message. Ils ne favorisent en rien les messages utiles ou de qualit et refltent encore moins les comptences techniques (ou explicatives) du membre.

Sachant que les sujets posts dans ces forums peuvent tre trs "populaires" et trs subjectifs (windows vs linux, vi vs emacs, ...) a pourrait trs rapidement fausser le systme de rang.

Voil, c'est tout ce que j'avais  dire  ::P:

----------


## Anomaly

Les messages, et donc les votes, posts sur la Taverne, ne seront pas compts. Par contre, sur Actualits, ils le seront bel et bien :  toi d'viter de tomber dans le troll en affirmant des opinions sans arguments et de te faire moinsser.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Petit bmol :
> 
> Si le systme de vote est utilis pour "valuer" un membre (donc est pris en compte par le systme de calcul du rang), ne serait-il pas judicieux de ne comptabiliser que les posts "nots" dans les forums techniques ?
> 
> En effet, les notes actuellement attribues dans les forums du club (Taverne, Actualit, ...) sont plutt des votes "j'aime"/"j'aime pas" sur la teneur du message. Ils ne favorisent en rien les messages utiles ou de qualit et refltent encore moins les comptences techniques (ou explicatives) du membre.
> 
> Sachant que les sujets posts dans ces forums peuvent tre trs "populaires" et trs subjectifs (windows vs linux, vi vs emacs, ...) a pourrait trs rapidement fausser le systme de rang.
> 
> Voil, c'est tout ce que j'avais  dire


C'est  pas faux mais en mme temps ce service peut tre aussi considr comme une animation ludique aussi sur les dbats actualits, on  donc pas de raison de l'en supprimer.

Il faut pas non plus donner trop d'importance  ce systme, quoi qu'il en soit cela  pourra aider aussi  lev le niveau dans ce forum, je pense qu'il y  de grande chance qu'un avis bien argument avec des faits vrifiables sera plus souvent not plus et des trolls  deux balles sans fondement ni sources seront plus souvent sanctionns par nos lecteurs.

Donc tu as raison de penser que les votes ne seront pas toujours trs fiable mais je pense que a reste amusant dans l'ensemble  :;): 

 ::merci::

----------


## Auteur

A partir de combien de (+) le message est encadr de vert et  partir de combien de (-) le message est encadr de rouge ?

Au dbut j'ai cru que c'tait  partir de 5 votes, mais visiblement ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## khayyam90

Aprs un savant calcul, les messages deviennent vert s'ils ont au moins 3 votes positifs et 60% de votes positifs de plus que de votes ngatifs.

----------


## LittleWhite

Et d'aprs ce qui a t dit, il n'y aura pas de message en rouge.

----------


## khayyam90

Absolument, les messages pertinents seront passs en vert, les autres resteront dans le style normal

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Je m'interroge sur la finalit et la pertinence du systme de la notation des rponses (pas celui des discussions par les modrateurs).

S'il faut noter la "technicit" des rponses, les postulats sur lesquels le principe de notation est bas me semblent contestables. 
Les rponses auraient une valeur intrinsque quantifiable ? A mon avis, c'est leur squence (la discussion) qui a une valeur. Le raisonnement par l'absurde, le brain-storming en sont la preuve. Chaque "rponse" peut paratre potentiellement constestable ou mme dans le second procd, totalement invaluable, et pourtant aboutir au rsultat escompt. Sans parler des mthodes de recherche adaptatives [par ttonnements] qui fonctionnent bien et pourtout chaque tape (rponse) est une erreur qui diminuera au fil des tapes au fur et  mesure que la solution approche. Parfois, la solution est un agrgat, une combinaison de rponses dans une ou plusieurs discussions, ce qui amne galement  relativiser la pertinence de l'valuation intrinsque des rponses d'une part et les critres  utiliser pour le faire d'autre part.Les rponses ont une valeur variable dans le temps : Supposons qu' l'poque de mysql4, je veuille rgler un problme. La rponse est trouve. Au fil des visites, la note de la rponse augmente... mysql5 arrive avec son lot de deprecated... dans laquelle figure la mthode propose pour mysql4. Donc, mme problme pour mysql5, nouvelle discussion, nouvelles rponses, nouveaux votes... Combien de temps faudra-t-il pour que le nombre de votes de mysql5 -qui est la rponse actuelle- dpasse celui de la rponse mysql4 qui est deprecated ? En attendant, la notation sera contre-productive si elle est cense permettre d'orienter les recherches parce qu'elle nglige la chronolgie qui fait que normalement une rponse rcente correcte est plus adapte qu'une rponse d'il y a x gnrations mme si elle fut gniale  son poque mais que maintenant elle est compltement dpasse. Et donc l, l'intervention humaine est requise. N'est-il pas plus pertinent de laisser aux modrateurs la possibilit "d'toiler" les discussions qui sont quand mme moins nombreuses que les rponses qu'elles contiennent et de les laisser les deprcier au fil du temps et de l'actualit ?

Je m'interroge galement sur l'valuation de l'approche qui tendrait par exemple  pnaliser une reformulation dans une discussionElle peut tre ncessaire  cause des critres voqus ci-dessusMais elle peut l'tre parce que le forum, c'est frquemment une discussion de "couples d'intervenants  tour de rle" et chacun des 2 n'a pas ncessairement les mmes acquis. Et donc, la manire de discuter, de raisonner, s'adapte d'elle-mme entre les interlocuteurs. Une rponse qui parat non pertinente, superflue, "inadapte" pour un lecteur extrieur  la discussion, peut rpondre parfaitement  la question pose par l'interlocuteur. Que traduit alors la notation de la rponse ?
Et puis, je contaste qu'il n'y a pas que de la technique dans une rponse. Pour cela, il y a les tutos. Non heureusement, il y a les contacts humains, les encouragements, les moqueries, les dlires, les -cts... qui m'ont bien aids et qui m'ont fait adopter ce forum... Et ce rapport-l avec les autres, il n'est valuable que par moi lorsque j'y suis impliqu et par les participants  la discussion.

Enfin, en ce qui concerne la mthode utilise pour faire un changement de ce type dans un site communautaire, j'aurais prfr qu'une discussion soit ouverte avant son lancement plutt qu'aprs. Cela a peut tre t le cas, mais alors la publicit qui en a t faite sur le forum n'gale vraiment pas celle qui annonce la disponibilit du nouvel "outil".

Ceci dit, il faut remettre les chose  leur place : ce point de vue diffrent sur finalement un dtail non significatif en ce qui me concerne, ne remet pas en cause ma participation au forum sachant que je le trouve de grande qualit technique... et humaine. 

De plus, je prends galement en compte l'effort de l'quipe qui a mis ce systme en place. Nanmoins je persiste : merci de ne pas valuer cette rponse ... :;):  mais prenez plutt le clavier; c'est tellement plus sympa qu'un vote anonyme et tellement plus riche, plus humain... _et plus utile_. Au plaisir de vous lire. Bonne journe. Cordialement. Gilles

----------


## JolyLoic

Une petite suggestion d'volution, au cas o : Si on a vot positif sur un message, il pourrait tre bien qu'on puisse voter ngatif, pour revenir sur notre avis. Et rciproquement.

----------


## spidermario

> Une petite suggestion d'volution, au cas o : Si on a vot positif sur un message, il pourrait tre bien qu'on puisse voter ngatif, pour revenir sur notre avis. Et rciproquement.


Je soutiens cette ide (en fait, je m'apprtais justement  la proposer).

a peut tre utile si, par exemple, un message pour lequel on a vot positivement est dit par son auteur en quelque chose que l'on ne souhaite plus soutenir.

----------


## khayyam90

> Je m'interroge sur la finalit et la pertinence du systme de la notation des rponses[...]


Il n'est pas question de faire un outil exhaustif et qui doit  lui seul reflter la valeur d'un message. De mme qu'un vote ne doit pas remplacer une intervention construite et argumente dans une discussion, ce systme est l en complment, pour ceux qui ne souhaitent pas participer  la discussion et qui expriment simplement leur avis sur un message ou pour ceux qui se sont exprims dans la discussion et qui veulent partager leur intrt pour le reste de la discussion. Libre  eux de voter sur tous les messages qui les ont aid dans une mme discussion. De mme, les votes ne sont pas quantifis, ce ne sont pas des notes sur 5 avec un niveau de pertinence, c'est un simple vote binaire "j'aime, j'aime pas".

A chacun d'utiliser ce systme comme il l'entend et  chacun de lui octroyer la valeur qu'il veut bien lui donner. Personne n'est l pour surveiller les votes. Le systme n'aura que la valeur qu'on veut bien lui donner.

JolyLoic, spidermario, je note votre proposition d'amlioration dans un coin, mais sa mise en uvre ne sera pas pour tout de suite, il y a dj de nombreux autres projets en cours.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ne prenez pas ce systme trop au srieux, c'est une sorte de gadget, a ne sera jamais 100% fiable.

Quoi qu'il en soit, d'aprs ce que j'ai pu en voir c'est utilis trs majoritairement de faon trs pertinente et trs utile.

Pour ma part c'est une russite, bien que pourtant le systme ne soit pas toyalement termin, vu qu'on n'en tient pas encore compte dans le systme de rang, mais on y travaille. Et le systme de rang c'est aussi une sorte de gadget.

Ce qui compte c'est que le forum soit utile  tous, tout le reste c'est du dtail.  :;): 

 ::merci::

----------


## LittleWhite

> Quoi qu'il en soit, d'aprs ce que j'ai pu en voir c'est utilis trs majoritairement de faon trs pertinente et trs utile.


Je n'ai pas encore vu de votes sur les forums que je visite ... du coup j'ai aussi mit l'information dans ma signature ( autant que le gadget soit connu et utilis  ::):  )

----------


## Marc Lussac

Deux exemples sur ce fil meme :

- Sur le message 1 il y  32 pour et 1 contre, on peut donc se laisser aller  penser que la majorit des lecteurs pensent que ce systme peut tre utile.

- Sur la dernire proposition de Loic Joly ll y  5 pour zro contre, on peut aussi se laisser aller  penser que les autres lecteurs partagent son avis sur l'utilit de faire cet ajout au systme.

Bref un vote c'est pas significatif, c'est quand il y en  beaucoup dans un sens ou dans l'autre que a peu donner une information utile.

----------


## tchize_

> Tout ce qui compte c'est que le forum soit utile  tous, tous le reste c'est du dtail.


Je dirais mme plus, tout le reste, c'est la taverne  ::mouarf::

----------


## Graffito

Une piste de reflexion sur le sujet:
Le message "retractable" me fait penser au cas des messages que l'auteur lui mme ne trouve pas pertinent , mais laisse dans la discussion pour maintenir l'intgrit de la discussion lorsque ce message est rfrenc par d'utres rponses.

Faudrait-il donc laisser l'auteur "voter contre lui-mme"?

Taux d'utilisation de la notation:
Sinon, je n'ai pas l'impression de voir beaucoup de votes.
Auriez vous une statistique sur l'utilisation du systme de notation  depuis son entre en vigueur?

----------


## LittleWhite

Je suis peut tre un idiot, mais lors de l'entre en vigueur du systme de vote ... il n'y a pas eu de message dans les notifications par courriel.
Certes il y a eu une entre dans la newsletter ... mais il n'y a pas eu de message spcial, comme celui pour les sources sur les forums.
Lorsque j'ai remarqu les boutons pour les votes, j'ai cherch ce post, afin d'avoir plus de prcision sur le systme. Si je me rappelle bien, j'ai fait une demande sur le chat, pour que l'on m'indique le lien sur cette page ... ( n'tant pas l'ami de google, je ne trouve jamais rien ).
Donc, je me demande si ce nouveau systme a eu assez de mdiatisation.

( Et puis rcemment, je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps, j'ai remarqu l'annonce du nouveau systme de vote en entte de toute les forums. Certes c'est une bonne chose ( enfin j'imagine ) mais les gens, qui comme moi, ne vont sur le forum, principalement pour aider, en utilisant juste le systmes d'abonnement, auront tendance  louper le message.

J'ai l'impression ( j'espre me tromper ) qu'il faudrait dire aux modrateurs, s'il lise tout les messages de leurs sections, de voter ... ( donc on revient au systme de rponse en or :s ).

Enfin, ici ne sont que des observations et suggestions ...

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Il faut laisser  ce systme le temps d'tre connu par les membres.

Et comme l'a dit Marc, c'est un "gadget", un "plus", dont l'utilisation par les membres n'est pas critique pour le forum...

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Je suis peut tre un idiot, mais lors de l'entre en vigueur du systme de vote ... il n'y a pas eu de message dans les notifications par courriel.


Parce que le systme n'est pas fini. Il sera fini quand cela sera intgr au nouveau systme de rang. Une fois que le nouveau systme de rang sera en place on fera un flash spcial pour expliquer le tout.

----------


## cortex024

bonne ide qui permet de reprer les messages de qualit plus rapidement.

par contre a je ne comprends pas:



> Absolument, les messages pertinents seront passs en vert, les autres resteront dans le style normal


il serait plus ais galement de reprer les messages de moindre qualit/hors sujet/...

----------


## ptyxs

Je trouve  le message de *selzig*  parfaitement juste, le seul  faire preuve d'un minimum de bon sens dans cette histoire. Je vous y renvoie.

Je remarque que plusieurs semaines aprs l'introduction de cette douteuse "amlioration", personne ne s'en sert, et c'est tant mieux !!

a ne vous suffit donc pas d'tre "valus" du matin au soir dans vos boites ou coles respectives ? Il vous faut encore vous faire valuer sur un forum ?! C'est  pleurer !

Quelle socit o l'on ne peut plus chapper  la comptition  la hirarchisation permanente ! o on en redemande partout !!

----------


## Caro-Line

Que de violence !

Ce systme n'est peut-tre pas parfait mais il a ses avantages :
- permettre au lecteur (car il ne faut pas penser seulement  ceux qui postent des questions mais aussi  ceux, nombreux, qui font des recherches) de visualiser la rponse la plus pertinente
- viter les "star-racer", c'est--dire des personnes qui crivent des messages uniquement dans le but d'avoir les jolies toiles jaunes sous le pseudo

Il ne s'agit pas de comptition mais de motiver les membres du forum  poster des messages pertinents.

De plus ce n'est pas la personne qui est value mais le message.

Quant  dire que ce n'est pas utilis je pense que cela dpend des forums d'une part et que d'autre part tout le monde n'est pas au courant de cette possibilit.

----------


## Marc Lussac

On peu aussi prendre a comme un jeux, pas de quoi fouetter un chat.

Quoi qu'il en soit le systme est utilis, et on  des statistiques qui prouvent  que son utilisation est plutt trs pertinente.

Ce sont gnralement toujours les mmes qui se prennent des cartons verts avec des commentaires utiles et les mmes qui se prennent des cartons rouge avec des balivernes.

On  un lectorat de trs bon niveau et a me fait plaisir. ::lun:: 

On  mme normment de lecteurs _(en moyenne 10 lecteurs pour 1 posteur)_  qui participent trs peu voir jamais mais qui n'en pensent pas moins et ont maintenant un moyen discret de donner leur avis.

Moi si on me met un carton rouge je m'en fiche perdument au pire a me fera rire...

Comme on  dit plus haut le systme n'est malheureusement pas encore fini de toute faon, tant qu'il sera pas fini c'est pas trs utile d'en dbattre.

----------


## Atomya Rise

Bonjour.

Je me demandais s'il serait ventuellement possible d'ajouter les votes positifs et ngatifs sur la page des rsultats de la recherche ?

Bien cordialement,

Atomya Rise.

----------


## khayyam90

> Je me demandais s'il serait ventuellement possible d'ajouter les votes positifs et ngatifs sur la page des rsultats de la recherche ?


est-ce vraiment pertinent ? Tu ne pourras pas cerner toute une discussion sur la page de recherche, tu n'y verras que des interventions sans lien entre elles. Dans ce cas comment veux-tu alors voter pour des messages pour dire si ils ont aid et enrichi la discussion ?

----------


## Atomya Rise

> est-ce vraiment pertinent ? Tu ne pourras pas cerner toute une discussion sur la page de recherche, tu n'y verras que des interventions sans lien entre elles. Dans ce cas comment veux-tu alors voter pour des messages pour dire si ils ont aid et enrichi la discussion ?


Ma demande n'tait pas de voter par rapport  la page de recherche, mais seulement d'afficher le rsultat des votes sur la page de recherche.

Exemple, quand je vais dans mon profil, et que j'affiche tout mes messages, cela serait bien de voir quels sont les rsultats  nos rponses apportes.  :;):

----------


## cs_ntd

Bonsoir, j'ai une petite suggestion pour le systme de votes :

L'utilit premire,  ce que j'ai compris, et d'orienter un lecteur plus rapidement vers une rponse cense.

Or, j'ai remarqu quelques fois un post "moinss", mais sans raison vidente (celle-ci peut-tre technique, et si l'on n'est pas familier avec le domaine, on ne comprend pas forcemment pourquoi). Dans ces cas, j'aurais aim savoir ce qui tait ngatif.

Mon ide est, lorsque l'on vote, de proposer une "rponse rapide" (par exemple un petit formulaire qui apparait dynamiquement), que l'on peut remplir *ou non*, mais qui inciterait le voteur a commenter brievement la raison de son vote.

Le post pourrait par exemple mentionner :

Vote ngatif pour [lien du post moinss] :
//argumentation du voteur

Je trouve que cela permettrait dans certain cas de rendre le vote moins anonyme et plus explicite.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## tchize_

la pluspart du temps, quand je met un vote negatif, quelqu'un a dj mentionn plus bas la raison pour laquelle ledit message n'tait pas bon, je ne vois donc pas l'utilit de commenter le moins, ni de justifier ma position. Ca permet, justement, d'viter au sujet de partir en sucette il me semble. Au lieu d'avoir 10 pages d'explications entre des personnes sur quel est la meilleur solution  un problme, on a un panel de solution et leur "vote".

----------


## LittleWhite

> Mon ide est, lorsque l'on vote, de proposer une "rponse rapide" (par exemple un petit formulaire qui apparait dynamiquement), que l'on peut remplir *ou non*, mais qui inciterait le voteur a commenter brievement la raison de son vote.


ou non -> Donc personne ne va remplir (dans le sens, nous sommes un peu fainant, ou pour d'autre raison).
Il faut savoir que si quelqu'un "moinse" ... il ne va rien remplir. Donc le problme reste le mme.

Aprs je rejoins tchize (qui  poster entre temps)... que cela risque de partir en bataille de point de vue et autre... et que du coup, un forum permettant de faire des rponses  des posts prcisment (systmes d'arbres ...) est plus appropri. Personnellement, je ne veux vraiment pas voir cela ici ... (cela obstrue l'information essentielle, c'est une perte de temps, ...)

----------


## cs_ntd

Oui, vos arguments  tous les deux sont parfaitement valables.

Je suis d'accord que, dans la section actualit, par exemple, le moinssage ne sera que trs peu comment si jamais c'tait mis en place.
Mais dans les sujets techniques, savoir qui, et pour quelles raisons n'est pas d'accord (ou l'est), tout en prservant "l'accs rapide aux rponse cense", peut-tre utile.
Et le fait que ce systme soit facultatif permet toujours d'viter de partir en sucette (cad d'viter de commenter si le besoin ne s'en fait pas sentir).

Mon ide tait plutt d'orienter le voteur vers un commentaire bref et facile (du genre "Il vaut mieux privilgier la fonction truc()  la fonction toto() qui est deprecated", ou "Rponse dans la FAQ").


Aprs faut voir la quantit d'utilisation qui en sera faite, par rapoort au cot de mise en place, ce que je ne peux pas juger mais c'est sr que si au final tout le monde  la flemme de voter, a sert  rien  ::aie::

----------


## LittleWhite

> Mon ide tait plutt d'orienter le voteur vers un commentaire bref et facile (du genre "Il vaut mieux privilgier la fonction truc()  la fonction toto() qui est deprecated", ou "Rponse dans la FAQ").


Certes, mais dans ce cas l, pourquoi ne pas simplement crire un nouveau message dans le fil principal de la discussion, qui permettra:
- D'avoir une plus grande visibilit pour ce commentaire (car je n'irai pas regarder les raisons ngatives d'un vote, si ce n'est pas sur mon message  moi (et encore :roll))
- D'en parler plus longuement (pourquoi dprecated ... que faire  la place ...) (enfin, l, je ne fais que suivre l'exemple  ::aie:: )
- De gagner un point en ayant crit un message (au lieu de gagner 0.1 points) (a, c'tait juste pour revenir sur le systme de point  ::D: )

----------


## khayyam90

Le systme de votes a les dfauts de ses qualits. Il est simple et rapide. Si je devais me justifier de chacun de mes votes ngatifs, je voterais beaucoup moins ou tout simplement comme c'est soulign dans le message prcdent : je posterais. 
Rien n'empche de voter ngativement et de poster. 

Je pense que si on veut avoir un maximum de votes sur chaque message (ce qui sera un indicateur de sa valeur, plus pertinent avec un grand nombre de votes), les votes doivent rester simples et presque "gratuits". 
L'quipe de modration est l pour viter les abus, moi a me suffit.

----------


## llaffont

Le systme ne fonctionne plus ?

Ps : A supprim quand dysfonctionnement pris en compte

----------


## Anomaly

> Le systme ne fonctionne plus ?


Je pensais qu'un dveloppeur aurait su qu'un message "Cela ne marche plus" sans aucune autre information n'aide absolument pas les responsables  comprendre ce qui se passe. De toute faon, regarde les votes (justifis) pour ton message. De toute vidence, cela fonctionne.  ::roll::

----------


## llaffont

Effectivement je n'ai pas t trs clair, je prcise ce n'tait pas une plainte mais une interrogation.  ::zoubi::  du style. "Le systme est-il en maintenance ?"

Je vois galement que les votes fonctionnent, mais cela fait des jours que je tentais de voter depuis mon navigateur Pro et qu'aucune manipulation "click" ne fonctionnaient.

Merci en tout cas pour ce retour.

----------


## FailMan

> Je vois galement que les votes fonctionnent, mais cela fait des jours que je tentais de voter depuis mon navigateur Pro et qu'aucune manipulation "click" ne fonctionnaient.


Sacr IE6...  ::aie::

----------


## Anomaly

C'est aussi ce que je pensais. Navigateur "Pro" : IE 6 sans Javascript activ j'imagine ?

Le systme de votes exige que Javascript soit activ pour fonctionner.

----------


## yan

Salut.
aprs plusieurs reproche lue sur certain dbat,je me demande de la pertinence d'afficher le nombre de vote positif et ngatif. Surtout les ngatif.
Le but tant de mettre un message en avant, j'ai l'impression qu'un vote ngatif est souvent mal pris.

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Salut.
> aprs plusieurs reproche lue sur certain dbat,je me demande de la pertinence d'afficher le nombre de vote positif et ngatif. Surtout les ngatif.
> Le but tant de mettre un message en avant, j'ai l'impression qu'un vote ngatif est souvent mal pris.


Les votes ngatifs dans les sous-forums techniques peuvent permettre de voir si la rponse donne  une question est une rponse valable et cense. a peut tre utile si un dbutant obtient plusieurs rponses suite  une demande et lui viter de faire des erreurs.

Concernant la taverne, les votes ngatifs peuvent tre mal pris si l'opinion donne par celui qui poste diverge de celui qui rpondra.

----------


## yan

Dans un dbat :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...s/#post5771025

Je trouve qu'il n'as pas totalement tord.

Le problme c'est comment est utilis le vote. Pour mettre en avant un message je trouve cela plutt intressant. QUe le message soit mis en vert me suffit. Mais pour le ngatif, le fait de voir le nombre fait souvent penser  un rglement de compte et nuis au dbat.

----------


## cortex024

> Dans un dbat :
> Le problme c'est comment est utilis le vote. Pour mettre en avant un message je trouve cela plutt intressant. QUe le message soit mis en vert me suffit. Mais pour le ngatif, le fait de voir le nombre fait souvent penser  un rglement de compte et nuis au dbat.



pas du tout, je trouve mme que c'tait mieux comme tout au dbut o ce message apparaissait en rouge!

ca permet de vite reprer les trolls et ne pas perdre son temps

----------


## Anomaly

Par exemple, mon message en rponse  la question sur le navigateur "pro" plus haut dans la discussion a reu 2 votes ngatifs. Il faudra qu'on m'explique pourquoi, j'ai fait une hypothse d'une utilisation de IE 6 (le systme de votes fonctionne dessus  ma connaissance) et surtout sans Javascript, car c'est probablement pour cette raison que le systme ne fonctionnait plus chez lui.

Donc oui, j'aide et je me fais moinsser.

En passant la personne n'a mme pas daign rpondre, donc on ne saura mme pas le fin mot de l'histoire en ce qui concerne ce fameux navigateur "pro".

Alors oui certains doivent probablement se dfouler. Mais globalement le systme est bon.




> je trouve mme que c'tait mieux comme tout au dbut o ce message apparaissait en rouge!


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles, certains ont suggr une telle fonctionnalit mais elle n'a jamais t mise en place.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Salut.

Je trouve que ce systme, en ce  compris les votes ngatifs, est pertinent, et je suis un peu du qu'il ne soit pas plus utilis sur les forums Office.

Les votes ngatifs sont intressants car ils mettent en vidence les rponses " cot de la plaque" donnes par des gens qui soit ne testent pas leurs rponses, soit veulent "faire du chiffre"  tout prix, mme en rpondant des neries...

----------


## yan

C'est dans un dbat que je trouve que ce n'est pas adapt.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

C'est parce, dans le cas des dbats, les gens pensent que les votes signifient "d'accord" ou "pas d'accord", alors que le vote peut avoir plusieurs significations.

Il pourrait m'arriver de plussoyer un message mentionnant une position oppose  la mienne car je trouve les arguments pertinents mme si je ne les accepte pas, alors que je voterai contre un message qui va dans le sens de ma position mais qui est mal argument, voire pas du tout...

Cette ambigut de la signification des votes a dj t souleve  de nombreuses reprises, mais je ne vois pas comment changer cela...

----------


## Erwy

> Cette ambigut de la signification des votes a dj t souleve  de nombreuses reprises, mais je ne vois pas comment changer cela...


Rien je le crains...
Quoi que tu fasses en info, le plus gros bug est entre le clavier et le fauteuil, et si les dveloppeurs aiment donner des leons, ils n'en sont pas pour autant des exceptions  ::roll::

----------


## minnesota

> C'est dans un dbat que je trouve que ce n'est pas adapt.


Je suis assez d'accord, et surtout pour le forum Actualits. Je pense que les votes ne devraient pas tre utiliss dans le calcul des points (bilan des votes messages reus) des membres, aprs s'il est possible de faire a pour certaines discussions "idologiques*" du forum technique, ce serait un plus.

----------


## mail.spam

Bonjour,

Moi je prend aussi ce systme de pour ou contre comme un manire d'amliorer mes rponses.
Si je vois que mes messages sont plutt ngatif je cherche  savoir pourquoi.
C'est pour cela que j'aimerai avoir la possibilit de rechercher mes messages qui ont eu un vote.
Et mme avoir dans le "dtails des points" un dtail indiquant le Bilan des votes messages reus en positif et un autre en ngatif.

Car aujourd'hui je peux trs bien avoir 40 positif et 30 ngatif pour un total de 10
ou 10 positif

ce qui fait que je ne sais pas si j'ai crit beaucoup de btises.

----------


## minnesota

Ne crois surtout pas que tous ceux qui votent ont la science infuse.

----------


## tchize_

> Ne crois surtout pas que tous ceux qui votent ont la science infuse.


rappelons  ce titre que le vote est obligatoire en Belgique et *hum*  ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

Et dommage qu'on ne puisse pas savoir qui a vot. T'as eu un -1, va donc savoir pourquoi. Mais je te rassure, c'est pas moi.  ::mrgreen:: 

edit:

Eh ben, j'y ai eu droit aussi. Y'en a qui s'amusent bien.  ::mouarf:: 
a c'est un coup de spidermario, c'est sr.  ::aie::

----------


## Anomaly

Il a dj t dit et redit que le systme de votes sert  plusieurs choses  la fois :
 Permettre de noter la qualit d'une rponse sur le fond (apports techniques, rponse  la question pose, effort manifeste de faire un message de qualit argument, etc). Permettre de noter la qualit d'une rponse sur la forme (style SMS, ponctuation, orthographe, retours  la ligne, etc). Permettre de donner son avis (d'accord ou pas d'accord) sur le message, notamment dans un dbat.

Donc la note finale est finalement une moyenne de tous ces motifs de voter positivement ou ngativement. Bien sr suivant le type de discussion, la moyenne pourra plus reprsenter une note de qualit de fond ou de forme (discussion technique), ou plus un avis gnral (dbat).

Mais toutes ces manires de noter sont bonnes et cela permet d'obtenir une bonne moyenne de la note d'un message ds qu'il y a un nombre significatif de votants sur ledit message.

Donc oui c'est normal que tout message not donne des points, mme dans un dbat.

Vous avez souvent des points ngatifs ? Veillez alors  amliorer la qualit de vos messages. Si vous crivez mal, faites un effort : pas de sms, balises code, bonne ponctuation, orthographe acceptable.

Si c'est un problme plutt de fond de message :
Faites attention  ne pas faire de hors sujet ou de rpondre  ct.Si vous donnez une rponse technique, assurez-vous de vrifier que votre rponse fonctionne, plutt deux fois qu'une ; dans le doute, abstenez-vous plutt que de donner des rponses fausses.Abstenez-vous de poster des messages totalement inutiles genre : "Don't feed the troll", "+1", une private joke que la majorit des lecteurs ne comprendront pas, etc.

Si c'est un problme d'opinion dans un dbat, je veux bien admettre que c'est le ct le plus "flottant" en fait du systme, vu qu'il est pas forcment vident qu'on puisse relier "qualit du message"  "avis conforme  celui de la majorit". En effet on peut se faire moinsser quand on a un avis diffrent de la majorit, et ce n'est pas a priori, un signe de mauvais message.

Cependant, j'ai souvent constat que les messages massivement moinsss pour cause d'avis contraire ne le sont pas uniquement pour cette raison. Souvent le message, en plus de contenir un avis contraire  la majorit, souffre d'autres problmes : auteur nerv voire insultant, absence d'arguments, arguments compltement  ct de la plaque, message exclusivement provocateur, etc.

C'est pour a que je maintiens le fait que le systme est globalement bon.  ::):

----------


## mail.spam

je suis foncirement d'accord avec toi Anomaly.

C'est pour cela que j'aimerai bien avoir dans le dtail de mes ponits le nombre de +1 et -1 et galement avoir dans mes statistiques de mon profils "Trouver tous les messages de mail.spam" l'affichage des +1 et -1 par messages (on y voit le nombre de rponse ainsi que le nombre d'affichage du message, pourquoi ne pas y voir l'avis des membres) car aujourd'hui,  moins de reprendre tous les messages que j'ai post, je ne sais pas si mes messages ont t "moinss" ou pas et je ne sais pas si c'est des messages de forum technique ou de dbat.

Le fait des les voir dans "Trouver tous les messages de mail.spam" me donnera une vue d'ensemble que je n'ai pas aujourd'hui.

----------


## screetch

comment sont calculs les points a partir des notations des messages?
par exemple la je crois avoir 1650 points, pour 1700 messages. La plupart de ces messages etaient post avant 2010. Les nouveaux membres semblent avoir beaucoup moins de points du coup je ne saisis pas trop =)

----------


## SucreGlace

> comment sont calculs les points a partir des notations des messages?
> par exemple la je crois avoir 1650 points, pour 1700 messages. La plupart de ces messages etaient post avant 2010. Les nouveaux membres semblent avoir beaucoup moins de points du coup je ne saisis pas trop =)


Un vote positif sur un de tes messages => un point en plus
Un vote ngatif sur un de tes messages => un point en moins

En ce moment, tu as 1462 points, dont 32 seulement sont dus aux votes effectus sur tes messages.
La plupart de tes points viennent de tes "rponses sur le forum", il est normal que les nouveaux membres en aient moins !

Pour les rgles gnrales de calcul des points : c'est ici.
Pour savoir d'o viennent tes propres points : clique sur ton nombre de points et une pop-up javascript t'indiquera le dtail du calcul.

----------


## screetch

ah j'avais pas vu qu'on pouvait cliquer  ::):  merci beaucoup

----------


## ben_ghost

Bonjour,
Je reprend le fil avec vous car j'aime bien les questions existentielles lis  la statistique... 

Et je trouve qu'il y a une injustice

Bref, dans touts les cas on sait pertinemment que la personne qui vote, vote pour une raison qui lui est propre et qu'il n'est pas possible de quantifier ou de qualifier cela, ou alors nous serions tous issu de l mme logique et donc il n'y aurait plus dintrt  voter.

si je rcaptitule :
- Il est trop complexe de savoir qui a fait quoi et pourquoi l'a t'il fait ?
- cette question est pose du fait que certains veulent s'amlior dans leur rponses ce qui est noble  ::ccool:: 


Maintenant est-il possible de voir ses problmes statistique ? 
c'est  dire j'ai voter combien de fois est ce que mon vote est pertinent ?

Ma faon de penser est peut tre tordu mais a rejoint la pens de certain :
Pourquoi la personne qui vote ne devrait elle pas s'amlior elle aussi en votant mieux ?
En gros ne peut on augmenter ou descendre le score d'une personne qui vote mal ?

Maintenant vous allez me dire comment considrez une personne qui vote mal ? de la mme faon que vous vouliez passez la fentre en vert je dirais.  :;):

----------


## Antoun

Je ne pense pas qu'un systme de vote soit envisageable sans libert du vote...

----------


## ben_ghost

> Je ne pense pas qu'un systme de vote soit envisageable sans libert du vote...


Je ne crois pas que mon raisonnement nempche pas le vote ou alors je me suis mal expliquer.

Mais si on doit considr que le votant ne doit pas tre remis en cause dans ce cas ils n'auraient pas fallu mettre le systme de point. 

Quelle est finalement le but des points ?

De pouvoir s'amlior soit mme non? 
O dans ce cas, cela veut dire que l'on peu voter n'importe qui n'importe quoi tant que nos posts sont accept et vot positivement pour gagner des points ?

Ceci dit malgr que je n'ai pas beaucoup de point  ::cry::  je suis pour ce systme mais bon je reste tout de mme sur la position qu'il faut aussi responsabilis le lecteur (et donc votant potentiel) autant que le posteur.

----------


## Antoun

> Je ne crois pas que mon raisonnement nempche pas le vote ou alors je me suis mal expliquer.


Si tu pnalises les gens qui votent mal, le vote n'est plus libre (et du coup il y en a un certain nombre qui vont s'abstenir ou voter positivement alors que spontanment ils auraient voulu voter contre).

----------


## jblecanard

Hello

a serait pas mal de pouvoir annuler son vote en re-cliquant sur le bouton, car les fausses manips sont possibles...

----------


## ShaiLeTroll

C'est partiellement possible
J'ai cliqu sur -1  une rponse, alors que je voulais mettre un +1, la boulette heureusement pour les excits du mulot, on peut changer d'avis !
Mais pas possible de revenir  zro !

J'aime bien aussi ce systme de notation, pour le moment, je crois que j'ai donn plus de -1, c'est mon ct troll qui n'aime pas les sujets : "urgent aidez-moi" ou "comment on utilise la fonction 'truc' parce que je ne sais pas chercher dans l'aide mon outil de dveloppement"

----------


## Anomaly

> a serait pas mal de pouvoir annuler son vote en re-cliquant sur le bouton, car les fausses manips sont possibles...


Je vous demande encore un peu de patience pour cela, c'est pour bientt.  :;):

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour  tous,

Allez, je remonte un peu ce sujet et j'utilise le post ci-dessous pour exprimer un souhait :



> Hello
> 
> a serait pas mal de pouvoir annuler son vote en re-cliquant sur le bouton, car les fausses manips sont possibles...


a semble logique et vident, ce qu'a crit jblecanard (et d'ailleurs il a gagn 15 pouces en haut), et pourtant, il a galement rcolt 2 pouces en bas.  ::koi:: 
Mon souhait :
que chaque pouce en bas ne puisse tre valid qu'aprs que le votant ait rempli une fentre lui demandant de prciser le pourquoi du pouce en bas.
Ensuite, au survol du pouce en bas on pourrait savoir pourquoi certains votent ainsi...

Parce que franchement, des fois on se demande...

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Comme cela a dj t largement expliqu, le principe du vote (positif ou ngatif) ne rpond pas  des rgles formelles et a t mis en place pour pouvoir marquer rapidement son (ds)accord *sans avoir  le justifier*.

Donc, il est vident que l'on ne va pas mettre en place un systme qui forcerait un membre  justifier son vote, comme il me parait vident qu'une personne (sauf cas spcifique de "cabale") ne peut exiger une justification ou qu'une personne se dvoile lors d'un vote ngatif.

On peut voter pour de multiples raisons (qualit technique, argumentation, sympathie, ...). On peut aussi vouloir marquer son dsaccord sans vouloir entrer dans un dbat avec le membre qui a crit le message avec lequel on n'est pas d'accord (pas envie d'argumenter, pas le temps, impossibilit de dbattre sereinement avec l'autre membre qui n'accepte pas que l'on puisse avoir un autre avis que le sien, ...).

----------


## Jipt

> Comme cela a dj t largement expliqu, le principe du vote (positif ou ngatif) ne rpond pas  des rgles formelles et a t mis en place pour pouvoir marquer rapidement son (ds)accord *sans avoir  le justifier*.(...)


Ben c'tait juste histoire de se coucher moins bte, mais bon, je viens de me prendre 7 pouces en bas, mettons que j'ai rien dit...

[EDIT] Quelqu'un, dans un des fils lis au vote, exprimait la notion d'auto-amlioration, mais encore faudrait-il savoir quoi amliorer.
Une heure plus tard, je suis  -11, et je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi... 
Merci  celui (ou celle) qui a  pluss  ici [/EDIT]

----------


## cs_ntd

Bon, j'en rajoute une couche, histoire d'insiter un peu  ::evil:: 

Le moinssage injustifi commence a etre de plus en plus prsent, et ca me drange. Je n'ai pas (ou plus) de solutions a apporter, alors je me contente de rapporter le problme.

Le systme de points fait dsormais partie intgrante de developpez.net, il n'y a pas moyen de passer outre. C'est pour ca que je trouve dommage certains "abus" qu'ont peut trouver.
Que dans la taverne, ou la section Acutalits, les '-' et les '+' volent dans tous les sens, cela ne me drange pas, aprs tout, il n'y a pas de vraiment obligation de poster la. La ou cela me drange, c'est dans les forums techniques.

Plusieurs fois, j'ai vu des auteurs "moinsss" systematiquement (-2 a tous les messages, ca ne trompe pas  ::roll:: ), parfois meme des dbutants dont c'est le premier message.

Est-ce pour autant _D jen ki parl com ssa ?_ ou des personnes malpolies, mprisantes ? Non. Parfois ce sont simplement des "nouveaux venus" dont le seul tord a t de poster une question un peu naive, pas forcemment bien explique, ou alors qui ont oubli la balise code dans leur premier message (et paf, -5, ca t'apprendra).

Je crois que je ne pourrais pas trouver de meilleur exemple qu'ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...efox-internet/
C'est drole, certe, mais je vois pas pourquoi ce malheureux nouveau venu, dont le seul tord a t de poster une question un peu "sotte", se retrouve avec -13 au compteur  ::roll:: 

Et si vraiment ces posts mritaient leur '-', donc leur inverse mrite un '+' non ? Donc moi, quand je pose une question cense, polie, bien formatte et bien explique, pourquoi on ne me met pas des '+' partout ? La critique est parfois bien facile, mais il faut aussi parfois etre plus tolrant et comprhensif...

Imaginez vous, "quelques" annes aupravant, lorsque vous dbutiez : auriez vous aim arriver sur un forum, poser une question qui vous semblait lgitime, et vous faire "agresser" comme ca ? Seriez-vous rests sur developpez.com ?


Un autre exemple de "n'importe quoi" : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d23...s-traducteurs/
Tous les posts se retrouvent avec -1  :8O: .
Quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer ? Non ? Bon alors je continue : je trouve que cela nuit au systeme de vote, a sa crdiblit. Si je suis nouveau sur DVP et que je vois un Topic ou tous les posts sont moinsss, je me dit : "Leur systme de vote, c'est n'importe quoi, ca sert a rien".
De plus, si il y a un autre effet, ce sera celui de dissuader les membres de participer, alors qu'ils auraient peut-etre eu une contribution interessante.

J'ai pas pass ma journe a chercher ces exemples. Je les ai trouvs par hasard, et c'est dja arrivs dans d'autres sujets. Alors a dfaut de revoir/changer/supprimer ce systeme de vote, 

*je ne peux que* vous inviter a vous modrer dans vos votes, a ne pas moinsser pour un oui et pour un non,et a ne pas oublier de 'plusser' lorsqu'une rponse est effectivement utile et cense.

*Combiens de fois*, celui qui pose la question se retrouve parfois avec -1 ou -2, et combiens de fois un membre qui va rpondre avec un contenu utile ne se verra rcompens par aucun '+', et parfois meme un '-' sortis d'on ne sais ou ? Peu importe leur nombre, ces cas ne devraient pas se prsenter.

*En Conclusion :*

N'oubliez pas que le systme de vote est a double sens.
Le systme de vote n'existe pas uniquement lorsque vous n'etes pas d'accord, il est aussi la pour pouvoir rcompenser, remercier, et etre d'accord. Selon moi, il devrait etre utilis pour mettre en valeur les posts utiles, non pas pour descendre tout le reste.

Il m'est peut etre arriver d'agir exactement comme j'ai dcrit ci-dessus, moinsser un nouveau venu, ne pas rcompenser les messages utiles... Mais si c'est le cas, je le regrette. Mais j'essaye quand meme d'etre comprhensif et de ne pas oublier de remercier l'auteur d'un message utile.

Pour finir, il ne faut pas oublier que si vous voulez moinsser, il faut aussi savoir plusser...



Merci de votre lecture attentive,

A vos moins  ::aie::  (et vos plus  :;): )

----------


## Marc Lussac

Tu as raison de dire que avant tout le systme doit tre utilis pour plusser les participations utiles  ::ccool:: 

Cependant, il ne faut pas tout mlanger, le systme et les abus :

- Pour les abus, ils sont actuellement reprs sur plaintes aux resps modration, les abus sont corrigs, et  la personne  responsable de l'abus contacte pour cessation immdiate sous peine de bannissement du club. Des outils seront bientt mis en place pour dtecter facilement les abus par informatique.

- Pour le systme, trs trs peu de participants ont beaucoup de "votes moins", plus de 99,9% des utilisateurs du systme ont une balance positive, le systme ajoute donc des points il n'en enlve pas, sauf pour une minorit microscopique. Si vous faite partie de la microscopique minorit qui reoivent beaucoup de moins merci d'essayer de vous remettre en question sur la qualit et la pertinence de vos participations. Il est hors de question qu'on remettre en cause un systme qui est utilis avec succs positivement par plusieurs centaines de milliers utilisateurs  cause de seulement une minorit microscopique (moins de 10 posteurs ? ).

Si environ 10 pollueurs avec une balance trs ngative se sentent forcs de quitter le club c'est une bonne nouvelle pour la qualit globale des participations ici, et ces personnes n'auront qu' aller polluer d'autres forums  ::mouarf:: .

 ::merci::

----------


## prgasp77

Bonjour,
je ne suis pas particulirement convaincu que le systme de point doive changer, nanmoins je ne peux qu'admettre que les arguments de cd_ntd ( tes souhaits) tiennent parfaitement la route et mritent rflexion.

Revenons notamment sur :



> N'oubliez pas que le systme de vote est a double sens.
> Le systme de vote n'existe pas uniquement lorsque vous n'etes pas d'accord, il est aussi la pour pouvoir rcompenser, remercier, et etre d'accord. Selon moi, il devrait etre utilis pour mettre en valeur les posts utiles, non pas pour descendre tout le reste.


Si le systme n'est pas utilis correctement, il ne mrite pas son existance tel qu'il nous est propos, j'en ai peur. Et pour appuyer le point en question, j'aimerais connatre le rapport entre le nombre de '+' et le nombre de '-' sur l'ensemble des forums dveloppez.com. Et rappelons que



> On  un lectorat de trs bon niveau


la majorit des messages devrait donc tre plusse, non ?


Petite boutabe pour terminer :



> Un autre exemple de "n'importe quoi" : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d23...s-traducteurs/
> Tous les posts se retrouvent avec -1 .


Sauf celui de Ditch ... suspect ...

----------


## tchize_

> Je crois que je ne pourrais pas trouver de meilleur exemple qu'ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...efox-internet/
> C'est drole, certe, mais je vois pas pourquoi ce malheureux nouveau venu, dont le seul tord a t de poster une question un peu "sotte", se retrouve avec -13 au compteur


Trs mauvais exemple. Les votes expriment clairement et rapidement que c'est une ide saugrenue. De plus le membre est bien en balance ngative, mais sur un seul sujet seulement, rien ne dit qu'avec d'autres sujets supplmentaires, il ne serait pas pass positifs en points.

----------


## Guardian

> Envoy par Marc Lussac
> 
> 
> On  un lectorat de trs bon niveau
> 
> 
> la majorit des messages devrait donc tre plusse, non ?


Je ne vois pas pourquoi ?
Le vote est fonction de ce que pense le votant de la qualit/pertinence/etc. du message. Ce n'est pas parce que le lecteur est comptent que les messages lus le sont galement.

Cela dit, la balance est largement positive donc les messages "sanctionns" sont bien en minorit. Je pense mme qu'on pourrait constater que les messages "sanctionns" appartiennent aux mmes auteurs ce qui ne peut tre un hasard  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

J'aimerai faire une petite suggestion (je me sens courageux de poster ici, car il y a souvent de vives ractions qui me feront retrouv pleins de malus (disons que j'ai surement des ides idiotes, mais faudrait m'expliquer le pourquoi elles le sont).
En fait, en lisant le post de cs_ntd (que j'ai plussoyer), j'tais en train de penser que l'on pourrait faire en sorte que les modrateurs donnent des +2 / -2 au lieu de juste +1 / -1.
Parce que les modrateurs sont entre autre ceux qui doivent nous juger le plus, et que leur jugement est le bon, et donc ce sont les mieux placs pour pouvoir dire si le post doit avoir un bonus ou un malus. Mais aussi pour contrer les moinsinges massif (ou plussoyage du mme genre).

Malheureusement, ma suggestion semble lgrement hors contexte si Marc Lussarc pense qu'il n'y a pas de vrai problme dans le systme de vote actuel et dans son utilisation.




> Pour le systme, trs trs peu de participants ont beaucoup de "votes moins", plus de 99,9% des utilisateurs du systme ont une balance positive


 Et Developpez.com est une trs grande communaut. Je ne me rappelle pas du nombre d'inscrits, mais la phrase reste vrai pour une personne sur 1000 ... donc ... les moinsages peuvent passer inaperus ... non ?

Sinon, je suis toujours attrist du fait que dans certaines sections, personne (ou presque) ne vote (la section Qt, me semble t-il et la section Jeux Vido). Il y en a surement d'autre. Mais du coup, il y a jamais de coloration des messages en vert, donc jamais de reprage rapide de la bonne rponse.

----------


## prgasp77

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi ?Ce n'est pas parce que le lecteur est comptent que les messages lus le sont galement


Non, mais c'est parce que l'auteur moyen du message est bon, qu'il devrait y avoir plus de '+'  :;):

----------


## mail.spam

Bonjour,

sur le principe je suis tout  fait d'accord avec _cs_ntd_, cependant je rajoute un bmol pour le passage sur les nouveaux participants qui prennent des -  droites et  gauche sur le prtexte qu'ils ne commencent pas leurs questions par des formules de politesses ou qu'ils crivent en langage sms. Il ne faut pas oubli que le forum possde des rgles, rgles qu'il faut lire avant toute chose.

Je suis, comme tout le monde pass par le stade nouveau, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il faut oubli la politesse ainsi que les rgles.
Il est vrai qu'un petit message, expliquant que sans politesse ou respect des rgles la question risque de ne pas avoir de rponse, est plus constructif qu'un moinsage massif.

Mais en ce qui me concerne le systme de vote fonctionne en tout cas dans les forums que je frquente le plus.

Sur ce bonne journe  tous.

----------


## Loceka

Tout comme cs_ntd, j'ai beaucoup de mal avec ce systme de points. Et tout comme lui je trouve a moche pour les nouveaux arrivants de se retrouver d'office en ngatif.

Certes les questions poses sont parfois mal crites, incompltes, naves, sans balises codes, etc. mais jusqu' preuve du contraire c'est cens tre un forum d'entraide, pas un forum d'valuation des membres. Et quand bien mme, l'valuation des membres devrait se faire sur la faon dont ils aident les autres pas dans les problmes qu'ils rencontrent.

Dans 90% des cas ( la louche, au risque de reprendre les instruments de certains) un premier post n'a aucune raison de se faire moinser. Les 10% restants tant des premiers messages qui ne sont pas des questions (tutoriel, message de pub, ...).
L'valuation de la premire question est  mon sens reflte par l'intrt (et donc la notation) de la discussion mais personnellement je me garderais bien de voter en dfaveur d'une question technique, a n'a pas de sens.

Ne serait-il pas possible de supprimer la possibilit de voter (ngativement en tout cas) sur le premier message d'une discussion ? De toutes faon les seuls premiers messages  recevoir des votes positifs sont les actualits et les tutos, j'ai encore jamais vu un premier message technique avec un vote positif.

EDIT :



> Il ne faut pas oubli que le forum possde des rgles, rgles qu'il faut lire avant toute chose.


Et je suppose que la premire chose que tu fais quand tu t'inscris sur un forum parce que t'as un problme  rsoudre est de chercher et de lire les 10 pages de rgles ?

Je suis d'accord qu'il est trs dsagrable de lire un post sans formule de politesse et crit en SMS mais ce n'est pas une raison pour le moinser, d'autant que la plupart du temps il est corrig par les modrateurs et les votes ngatifs ne seraient plus comprhensible par un lecteur ultrieur.

----------


## tumoo

et c'est ainsi que les verbes moinser et plusser ont vu le jour  ::mrgreen:: 

Perso, je trouve que le systme est bon, il est vrai que parfois les membres ont la gchette facile et sont un peu dur envers certains, mais bon ce phnomne est assez rare, dans l'ensemble, ils sont plutt juste

----------


## mail.spam

> Et je suppose que la premire chose que tu fais quand tu t'inscris sur un forum parce que t'as un problme  rsoudre est de chercher et de lire les 10 pages de rgles ?


Bien sur que non je ne lis pas les rgles ds mon premier post mais rapidement par la suite.
C'est pour cela que je ne moinse pas un premier message mais que j'explique qu'il est de bon ton d'avoir un peu de politesse.
(en revanche je moinse un premier message quand la rponse se trouve trs trs facilement dans l'aide du logiciel, et que la personne  poser la question sans faire de recherche dans l'aide avant)
Je l'ai dis je suis pass par l comme tout le monde.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

H ben moi si, la premire chose que je fais avant de poster quoi que ce soit, c'est de me renseigner un minimum sur les rgles, de voir l'apparence des autres messages, les pratiques usuelles, au lieu de faire comme font beaucoup ici : choisir un forum au hasard (gnralement Mode d'emploi et aide au nouveau mais pas uniquement), rdiger un message bourr de SMS, de majuscules dans le titre, sans bonjour ni merci, sans code ou alors sans balise code, demandant de sortir la boule de cristal pour vouloir l'aider, et quand c'est bien rdig, c'est en fait le copier-coller du sujet de l'exercice.

Dsol, mais dans ces situations, voter [-] sur les messages de ces nouveaux venus me parat tout  fait normal.




> Je crois que je ne pourrais pas trouver de meilleur exemple qu'ici : (lien) C'est drole, certe, mais je vois pas pourquoi ce malheureux nouveau venu, dont le seul tord a t de poster une question un peu "sotte", se retrouve avec -13 au compteur


Question un peu sotte ? C'est un large euphmisme, les votes [-] sont largement mrits. On se renseigne un minimum avant de demander de l'aide sur des projets qui n'ont aucun sens informatique.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Tout comme cs_ntd, j'ai beaucoup de mal avec ce systme de points. Et tout comme lui je trouve a moche pour les nouveaux arrivants de se retrouver d'office en ngatif.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.
Je ne sais pas quels sont tes fora d'intervention prfrs sur DVP, mais,
ces derniers temps en particulier, sur les fora dotNet on s'est retrouv face  un afflux de nouveaux venus chercher non pas une aide mais une solution toute faite.

Ajoute  cela que dans un nombre non ngligeable de cas, le tout tait rdig dans un patois bizarre n'ayant qu'une relation assez lointaine avec la langue franaise, le tout parfois coupl  une politesse en dessous des limites de l'acceptable.

Alors, dans ce cas, je ne vois  pas pourquoi on devrait se priver de "-1" tout  fait lgitimes.




> Certes les questions poses sont parfois mal crites, incompltes, naves, sans balises codes, etc. mais jusqu' preuve du contraire c'est cens tre un forum d'entraide, pas un forum d'valuation des membres. Et quand bien mme, l'valuation des membres devrait se faire sur la faon dont ils aident les autres pas dans les problmes qu'ils rencontrent.


L encore, je ne peux pas tre d'accord avec ta vision des choses. Les gens qu interviennent pour fournir des rponses le font bnvolement, il ne faut pas l'oublier, donc attendent qu'on essaye de minimiser quand mme leur perte de temps en :

- montrant qu'on a fait un mimimum de recherche sur le sujet avant de poser sa question.
- dcrivant prcisment le problme, du moins la vision du problme de la part de celui qui pose la question.





> Ne serait-il pas possible de supprimer la possibilit de voter (ngativement en tout cas) sur le premier message d'une discussion ? De toutes faon les seuls premiers messages  recevoir des votes positifs sont les actualits et les tutos, j'ai encore jamais vu un premier message technique avec un vote positif.


Je suis en total dsaccord avec ta demande.




> Et je suppose que la premire chose que tu fais quand tu t'inscris sur un forum parce que t'as un problme  rsoudre est de chercher et de lire les 10 pages de rgles ?


Ben, au moins je les parcours et/ou je parcours le forum pour avoir une ide de "comment a se passe ici".




> Je suis d'accord qu'il est trs dsagrable de lire un post sans formule de politesse et crit en SMS mais ce n'est pas une raison pour le moinser, d'autant que la plupart du temps il est corrig par les modrateurs et les votes ngatifs ne seraient plus comprhensible par un lecteur ultrieur.


Ben si. Et j'ajouterai que les modrateurs ont bien de la patience de faire des corrections  tout bout de champs, corrections qui ne devraient pas avoir  se faire.

----------


## tchize_

> ces derniers temps en particulier, sur les fora dotNet on s'est retrouv face  un afflux de nouveaux venus chercher non pas une aide mais une solution toute faite.


Cherche pas, c'est saisonnier, on arrive au mois de juin, priode propice pour les projets en retard voir mme pas encore commencs  l'cole. On a mme vu quelques profs qui naviguaient dans les forums pour chopper leurs tudiants en flagrant dlit.  ::mouarf:: 



> les modrateurs ont bien de la patience de faire des corrections  tout bout de champs, corrections qui ne devraient pas avoir  se faire.


 ::kiss::

----------


## cortex024

> - Pour les abus, ils sont actuellement reprs sur plaintes aux resps modration, les abus sont corrigs, et  la personne  responsable de l'abus contacte pour cessation immdiate sous peine de bannissement du club. Des outils seront bientt mis en place pour dtecter facilement les abus par informatique.


je suis *extrmement* choqu par ceci!  :8O:  :8O: 

le systme est annonc comme tant non modr, et heureusement vu que c'est totalement subjectif (on peut voter +/- pour plains de raisons diffrentes).

Et l on est en train d'apprendre que si on ne vote pas comme la modration l'aurait voulu, on va se prendre des avertissements/bans  :8O: ?

on voit partout des dtournements d'une soi-disant dmocratie, mais l vous y allez fort!!

----------


## tumoo

Quand il dit abus, je pense qu'il parle des gens qui mettent '-'  tous les messages de la discussion sans raison

...enfin j'espre

----------


## tchize_

cortex024 m'a dit un truc que j'aime pas (il a t agressif ou il a pas voulu m'aider), alors je vais crer 10 comptes bidons et comme je suis patient, je vais ressortir du forum les 1500 messages qu'il a posts et mettre 10 fois un -1 dessus.  Paf 15.000 points ngatifs dans le dents en une journe. Tu ne pense pas que dans ce cas l une intervention est ncessaire?

----------


## cortex024

> cortex024 m'a dit un truc que j'aime pas (il a t agressif ou il a pas voulu m'aider), alors je vais crer 10 comptes bidons et comme je suis patient, je vais ressortir du forum les 1500 messages qu'il a posts et mettre 10 fois un -1 dessus.  Paf 15.000 points ngatifs dans le dents en une journe. Tu ne pense pas que dans ce cas l une intervention est ncessaire?


oui, l videmment y a un soucis! ne fut-ce que pour les multicomptes




> Quand il dit abus, je pense qu'il parle des gens qui mettent '-'  tous les messages de la discussion sans raison
> 
> ...enfin j'espre


l je nuance dj. il m'est arriv (une seule fois je pense, sinon extrmement rare) de mettre un -1  toute une discussion (qui ne faisait pas 200posts non plus hein) car ils taient selon moi tous dans le faux!

puis, ceci concerne videmment plus les forums d'ides (taverne, politique, actualits, ...) il y a des gens qui ont des ides radicalement opposes au miennes. je suppose donc qu'il m'arrive de moinsser presque systmatiquement tous les messages d'une personne dans une de ces parties.

un robot/un modo ne creusant pas ne saura sans doute pas faire la nuance entre un moinsseur fou et quelqu'un comme moi qui a moinsser pour une bonne raison et considrera qu'il faut bannir!

----------


## Guardian

> un robot/un modo ne creusant pas ne saura sans doute pas faire la nuance entre un moinsseur fou et quelqu'un comme moi qui a moinsser pour une bonne raison et considrera qu'il faut bannir!


Il ne faut pas tre parano non plus. 
Il ne s'agit aucunement "d'orienter" les votes ou de sanctionner quelqu'un qui ne serait pas dans une potentielle ligne ditoriale, mais d'viter les abus toujours possibles, comme ce qui a t voqu par Tchize_.

Si un robot est mis en place pour dtecter les abus, il y aura certainement quelqu'un pour interprter les rsultats avant toute prise de dcision. On ne construit pas un forum comme celui-ci sans cervelle  :;): 

Et en gnral, le ban est une mesure extrme qui n'est prise qu'en dernier recours aprs concertation des responsables et je doute qu'il en soit autrement sur Developpez.

----------


## tumoo

> oui, l videmment y a un soucis! ne fut-ce que pour les multicomptes
> 
> 
> 
> l je nuance dj. il m'est arriv (une seule fois je pense, sinon extrmement rare) de mettre un -1  toute une discussion (qui ne faisait pas 200posts non plus hein) car ils taient selon moi tous dans le faux!
> 
> puis, ceci concerne videmment plus les forums d'ides (taverne, politique, actualits, ...) il y a des gens qui ont des ides radicalement opposes au miennes. je suppose donc qu'il m'arrive de moinsser presque systmatiquement tous les messages d'une personne dans une de ces parties.
> 
> un robot/un modo ne creusant pas ne saura sans doute pas faire la nuance entre un moinsseur fou et quelqu'un comme moi qui a moinsser pour une bonne raison et considrera qu'il faut bannir!



Je suis un peu d'accord avec toi, je pensais pas  cette possibilit.
Enfin mme si tu mets '-'  tous les messages, si tu es contre, c'est que tu as pris le temps de tous les lire. Pas comme un type qui veut e****der son monde, qui enchaine les '-' sans rien lire et "moinse" 10 fois en 10 secondes. Un bot pourrait dtecter les "serial moinsseurs" (j'adore vraiment ce mot  ::aie:: ) plus facilement mme si cette solution n'est super efficace, c'est dj a. 




> la personne responsable de l'abus est contacte pour cessation immdiate sous peine de bannissement du club.


Ce qui implique un dialogue donc si tu n'es pas d'accord avec la majeure partie des messages de la discussion, tu peux argumenter et justifier tes '-'

----------


## Atomya Rise

> ...) il y a des gens qui ont des ides radicalement opposes au miennes. je suppose donc qu'il m'arrive de moinsser presque systmatiquement tous les messages d'une personne dans une de ces parties.


C'est moi ou j'ai mal compris ?  ::calim2:: 

Tu es en train de dire que par exemple, tu a un topic avec 10 pages, il y a une personne qui a des ides radicalement opposes aux tiennes, alors tu parcours les 10 pages pour trouver ses messages et le moinsser ?

Avec ce genre de rflexion, je me range compltement du ct de Marc Lussac, et espre vivement cette "modration" bien spcifique des ces votes arrivera trs bientt, afin que les personnes ayant des ides comme les tiennes, ne puisse plus faire ce genre d'action !

Et je t'avouerais trs sincrement, que je n'ai pas hsit a te moinsser sur ce coup l !

Cordialement !

----------


## prgasp77

Je pense qu'il parlait  la premire personne en se mettant dans la peau d'une personne mal intentionne pour rester dans le style impos par tchize_ :




> cortex024 m'a dit un truc que j'aime pas (il a t agressif ou il a pas voulu m'aider), alors je vais crer 10 comptes bidons et comme je suis patient, je vais ressortir du forum les 1500 messages qu'il a posts et mettre 10 fois un -1 dessus.  Paf 15.000 points ngatifs dans le dents en une journe. Tu ne pense pas que dans ce cas l une intervention est ncessaire?




Je pense ...

----------


## cortex024

> C'est moi ou j'ai mal compris ? 
> 
> Tu es en train de dire que par exemple, tu a un topic avec 10 pages, il y a une personne qui a des ides radicalement opposes aux tiennes, alors tu parcours les 10 pages pour trouver ses messages et le moinsser ?
> 
> Avec ce genre de rflexion, je me range compltement du ct de Marc Lussac, et espre vivement cette "modration" bien spcifique des ces votes arrivera trs bientt, afin que les personnes ayant des ides comme les tiennes, ne puisse plus faire ce genre d'action !
> 
> Et je t'avouerais trs sincrement, que je n'ai pas hsit a te moinsser sur ce coup l !
> 
> Cordialement !





> Je pense qu'il parlait  la premire personne en se mettant dans la peau d'une personne mal intentionne pour rester dans le style impos par tchize_ :
> Je pense ...


mal pens et mal compris!!

imagine que tu participes/lis un sujet traitant d'un certain sujet sur lequel tu as un avis tranch. dans ce sujet, une personne a un avis compltement oppos au tien. il est vident que "involontairement" les messages de l'autre vont recevoir un vote ngatif de ta part, ainsi que les autres messages avec lesquels tu n'es pas d'accord. mais forcment, tous ceux de l'autre ou presque seront dans ce lot.

donc on pourrait avoir l'impression qu'on s'acharne sur LA personne, alors que c'est juste sur le contenu des messages de tous les participants ce ce-dit sujet. et vu qu'il a des ides opposes aux tiennes, il y a un grand nombre de SES messages qui auront reu un vote ngatif de ta part.

mieux expliqu?

----------


## Atomya Rise

> mal pens et mal compris!!


C'est que tu t'exprime certainement trs mal dans ce cas l !




> ... sujet sur lequel tu as un avis tranch. dans ce sujet, une personne a un avis compltement oppos au tien. il est vident que "involontairement" les messages de l'autre vont recevoir un vote ngatif de ta part, ainsi que les autres messages avec lesquels tu n'es pas d'accord. mais forcment, tous ceux de l'autre ou presque seront dans ce lot.


Oui, en gros, tu t'acharnes tout de mme quelque part sur cette personne car elle n'est pas du mme avis que toi...
Au vu de ton nombre de votes sur les messages, tu ne menlveras pas l'ide d'un abus plus ou moins important !

Personnellement, quand je vote, je vote contre le MESSAGE et non contre la personne ! C'est comme ceci que le systme de vote devrait fonctionner, mais apparemment, celui-ci n'est pas vu du mme il pour tout le monde.

En ce qui concerne l'explication, alors je te rpondrais que oui, j'ai bien compris que j'avais vis juste lors de mon prcdent message !

Cela me dsole sincrement de voir des personnes avec des ides comme les tiennes.... Mais heureusement, vous n'tes pas si nombreux !  ::P:

----------


## prgasp77

Mieux expliqu, mais dans ce cas je suis d'accord avec Atomya Rise ... Personnellement je me retiens de moinser les posts avec lesquels je ne suis pas d'accord, ainsi n'ai-je pas moins le tiens.

Ce qu'il nous est demand de juger, ce n'est pas le contenu, mais plutt sa forme, au sens large (pas seulement la qualit du franais, mais aussi la manire dont les ides sont appuyes par des arguments et des exemples, et dans certains cas la qualit pdagogique du message au del de la qualit technique).

Car je pense que la majorit n'a pas toujours raison ...


Edit : Tiens, un bon exemple, mon message prcdent. As-t-il t moins  plusieurs reprises parce que je m'tais tromp ou parce que j'avais mal formul mon avis ? Ou peut-tre ais-je manqu de courtoisie et ais-je bless (involontairement, croyez moi xD) quelqu'un ?

----------


## tchize_

ce que cortex024 dit c'est que sur une discussion qui est longue, et sans ncessairement regarder l'auteur, il se peut qu'on aie un critre qui nous fasse moiser un message. deux jour plus tard le mme critre nous fait moinser une autre rponse qui viens d'arrvier. Etc, et quand on regarde retrospectivement on se rend compte que involontairement on a moins tous les message de la mme personne. Ca arrive  ::):

----------


## prgasp77

> ce que cortex024 dit c'est que sur une discussion qui est longue, et sans ncessairement regarder l'auteur, il se peut qu'on aie un critre qui nous fasse moiser un message. deux jour plus tard le mme critre nous fait moinser une autre rponse qui viens d'arrvier. Etc, et quand on regarde retrospectivement on se rend compte que involontairement on a moins tous les message de la mme personne. Ca arrive


Oui, je suis d'accord, a peut arriver, dans certaines conditions. En revanche, j'aimerais mettre ta dernire phrase  a arrive  en opposition  :



> [...] il est vident que "involontairement" les messages de l'autre vont recevoir un vote ngatif de ta part


D'un cot on parle d'un vnement occasionnel, de l'autre de quelque chose d' vident  (et pour ainsi dire de systmatique ?), ce sont deux choses bien diffrentes ... Peut tre ais-je _encore_ mal compris cortex ?

Bon, je m'arrte l pour aujourd'hui, je vais finir par m'enflammer  ::D: .

----------


## Guardian

> Edit : Tiens, un bon exemple, mon message prcdent. As-t-il t moins  plusieurs reprises parce que je m'tais tromp ou parce que j'avais mal formul mon avis ? Ou peut-tre ais-je manqu de courtoisie et ais-je bless (involontairement, croyez moi xD) quelqu'un ?


Effectivement, c'est atterrant  :8O: 
J'ai pluss du coup  ::): 

Autre possibilit donc : voter  contrario des votes exprims pour marquer son dsaccord avec ces votes.

Quel cirque  ::ptdr::

----------


## cortex024

> Oui, en gros, tu t'acharnes tout de mme quelque part sur cette personne car elle n'est pas du mme avis que toi...
> Au vu de ton nombre de votes sur les messages, tu ne menlveras pas l'ide d'un abus plus ou moins important !
> 
> Personnellement, quand je vote, je vote contre le MESSAGE et non contre la personne ! C'est comme ceci que le systme de vote devrait fonctionner, mais apparemment, celui-ci n'est pas vu du mme il pour tout le monde.
> 
> En ce qui concerne l'explication, alors je te rpondrais que oui, j'ai bien compris que j'avais vis juste lors de mon prcdent message !
> 
> Cela me dsole sincrement de voir des personnes avec des ides comme les tiennes.... Mais heureusement, vous n'tes pas si nombreux !


tu comprends tout de travers, et tu oses aprs me traiter d'extrmiste du vote  ::roll:: 
relis mon explication prcdente, en imaginant que les auteurs sont "masqus", a revient au mme. comme a tu ne pourras plus dlirer sur mon comportement!
l'explication de tchize exprime bien ce que je voulais dire:



> ce que cortex024 dit c'est que sur une discussion qui est longue, et sans ncessairement regarder l'auteur, il se peut qu'on aie un critre qui nous fasse moiser un message. deux jour plus tard le mme critre nous fait moinser une autre rponse qui viens d'arrvier. Etc, et quand on regarde retrospectivement on se rend compte que involontairement on a moins tous les message de la mme personne. Ca arrive


+1
ce qui est logique aprs tout  :;): 





> Oui, je suis d'accord, a peut arriver, dans certaines conditions. En revanche, j'aimerais mettre ta dernire phrase  a arrive  en opposition  :
> 
> 
> D'un cot on parle d'un vnement occasionnel, de l'autre de quelque chose d' vident  (et pour ainsi dire de systmatique ?), ce sont deux choses bien diffrentes ... Peut tre ais-je _encore_ mal compris cortex ?


oui, encore mal compris.

"occasionnel" car on ne se retrouve pas dans ce cas l  chaque sujet du forum!
"vident" dans le sujet mme une fois qu'on est dans le cas.

ces 2 mots ne savent pas s'opposer vu que l'un traite du gnral et l'autre du cas particulier choisi  :;):

----------


## Antoun

> Ce qu'il nous est demand de juger, ce n'est pas le contenu, mais plutt sa forme, au sens large (pas seulement la qualit du franais, mais aussi la manire dont les ides sont appuyes par des arguments et des exemples, et dans certains cas la qualit pdagogique du message au del de la qualit technique).


Je pense au contraire que le vote doit d'abord juger le fond du message. Typiquement, un membre va ouvrir une discussion, et deux membres vont rpondre, le premir avec une solution errone, le second avec une bonne solution. Il arrive souvent qu'une discussion s'ouvre entre eux sans qu'aucun test ne soit effectu (ou peut-tre possible). Je vais voter pour la bonne solution et contre la mauvaise ; si j'ai un peu de temps et d'intrt pour la chose, je ferai galement un post d'explication, mais je pense que les votes seront sans doute utiles pour aider l'initiateur de la discussion  se faire une ide.

La majorit n'a pas toujours raison, c'est vrai. Mais parmi des gens informs, on va dire que la majorit a raison dans la majorit des cas  :;):

----------


## prgasp77

> Je pense au contraire que le vote doit d'abord juger le fond du message. Typiquement, un membre va ouvrir une discussion, et deux membres vont rpondre, le premir avec une solution errone, le second avec une bonne solution. Il arrive souvent qu'une discussion s'ouvre entre eux sans qu'aucun test ne soit effectu (ou peut-tre possible). Je vais voter pour la bonne solution et contre la mauvaise ; si j'ai un peu de temps et d'intrt pour la chose, je ferai galement un post d'explication, mais je pense que les votes seront sans doute utiles pour aider l'initiateur de la discussion  se faire une ide.
> 
> La majorit n'a pas toujours raison, c'est vrai. Mais parmi des gens informs, on va dire que la majorit a raison dans la majorit des cas


Vu de cette manire, je comprends et je suis mme d'accord. Quand il s'agit d'une question ayant clairement des bonnes et des mauvaises rponses. Mais lorsqu'il est question de sujets plus subjectifs, t'accordes-tu  confirmer mon point de vue ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

> je suis *extrmement* choqu par ceci! 
> 
> le systme est annonc comme tant non modr, et heureusement vu que c'est totalement subjectif (on peut voter +/- pour plains de raisons diffrentes).
> 
> Et l on est en train d'apprendre que si on ne vote pas comme la modration l'aurait voulu, on va se prendre des avertissements/bans ?
> 
> on voit partout des dtournements d'une soi-disant dmocratie, mais l vous y allez fort!!


Tu peux essayer de lire ce qu'on crit avant d'affabuler ? Et quand tu n'as pas compris quelque chose poser gentiment une question avant de passer  des agressions en tout genre plus ou moins horribles et diffamantes ?

Tu sais ce qu'est abus ?
Le systme de vote est l pour voter sur les messages, pas pour passer ses  nerfs sur quelqu'un qu'on a dans le nez en lui collant  la suite 400 votes tous ngatifs, parce que a a revient  ne pas utiliser le systme tel qu'il a t prvu au dpart mais  faire du sabotage.

Il n'y a aucun modrateur ddi  juger les votes des lecteurs, et d'ailleurs ils n'ont mme pas accs  cette information. Ce serait idiot et ingrable car pour 5000 messages par jour et il ne faudrait pas 100 modrateurs mais 1000.

On parle d'*abus*, c'est  dire de sabotage massif du systme.
Ces abus sont reprs et la personne peut tre bannie  moins de s'engager  arrter.

----------


## Antoun

> Vu de cette manire, je comprends et je suis mme d'accord. Quand il s'agit d'une question ayant clairement des bonnes et des mauvaises rponses. Mais lorsqu'il est question de sujets plus subjectifs, t'accordes-tu  confirmer mon point de vue ?


Tout d'abord, je pense que le rle principal de ce forum est d'apporter des rponses techniques  des problmes techniques. Les dbats ou les discussions subjectives y ont bien sr leur place, mais c'est une toute petite partie de l'activit. A mon sens, le fonctionnement du forum ne doit donc pas se faire en ayant en tte ce genre de discussions, mais bien les questions/rponses techniques qui constituent l'essentiel et la premire vocation.

Ensuite, pour te rpondre, il me semble que le vote est une opinion et pas une punition. Donc si je ne suis pas d'accord avec un message, je vote contre. Si tous ceux qui ont un avis tranch font de mme, a permet d'avoir une sorte de sondage en direct, ce qui est assez intressant pour ce genre de discussion. 

Il se trouve que les votes influent sur les points de chaque membre. C'est souhaitable dans le cas des discussions techniques, parce que a permet de pondrer le poids des rponses contradictoires. Si un gars avec un paquet de points me dit un truc, et qu'un autre avec plein de votes ngatifs me dit le contraire, je sais quel solution je vais tester en premier !

Dans le cas des discussions subjectives, c'est plus discutable, parce que a revient  pnaliser les opinions minoritaires. Je dis bien "discutable", parce que, mine de rien, parmi les gens qui ont des opinions systmatiquement minoritaires, il y a quand mme pas mal de zozos qui pourraient partir sans qu'on les regrette... mais bon, d'un autre ct, pnaliser des opinions, ce n'est quand mme pas top... Dans l'ancien systme, les discussions Taverne ne comptaient pas dans les points, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est maintenant pour les votes Taverne ?

Si maintenant je combine les deux... pour une utilisation typique du forum, il devrait y avoir au moins 90% de discussions et au plus 10% de discussions subjectives, donc l'aspect "pnalisation des opinions minoritaire" ne devrait jouer que marginalement. Quant  ceux qui ne frquentent que les discussions subjectives pour polmiquer, et qui n'appuient pas leur opinion sur une contribution technique, a me semble assez logique qu'ils se retrouvent avec des scores ngatifs.

----------


## Michel Rotta

Dans les petites plus que l'on pourrait mettre en place. 

Rajouter des Smileys avec le pouce haut vert et bas rouge pour pouvoir les intgrer dans les messages et/ou les signatures. Cela rendrait les votes plus vivants.

----------


## Golgotha

Je pense que le systme est bon *si* il est coupl  une "police" des votes, c'est  dire que quand quelqu'un s'emballe et commence  voter inutilement il faut le sanctionner, comme c'est dj le cas je pense. 

Si j'avais une proposition, a serais de mettre trois ou quatre choix au passage de la souris sur le pousse rouge : 

contre :
- *Argumentation.*
- *Non respects des rgles.*
- *Orthographe.*
- *Mauvaise indication technique.*

Dans ces *quatre lignes*, on doit avoir 99% des raisons pour lesquelles les gens mette un pousse en bas, on a dj dit qu'il tait impossible de faire crire la raison du vote ngatif, cela enlverais la nature spontan et confidentiel du vote, mais on sait aussi que les personnes qui ont des votes ngatif aimerais savoir pourquoi, afin, entres autres, de ne pas refaire la mme erreur. Avoir au moins un lment de rponse avec 4 catgories permet de savoir un peu mieux pourquoi on a eu un vote ngatif, sans contraindre le membre  s'expliquer longuement.. En plus de a, ne serait il pas utile d'avoir la raison "globale" d'une balance ngatif d'un membre, si c'est l'orthographe, on peu peut tre l'aider, et lui mme va faire des efforts dans ce sens, si c'est le non respects des rgles.. a mrite surement qu'un modrateurs le recadre.. etc

Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Qu'en pensez vous ?


H bien, j'en pense que tu vas exactement dans le mme sens que mon post d'il y a deux jours (qui, soit dit en passant, semble avoir mis le feu aux poudres, lol !), mais tu l'approfondis et je trouve ton ide sympathique : au survol 4 choix, ma foi pourquoi pas, moi j'avais pens  une petite fentre demandant la saisie du pourquoi "pouce en bas".
Donc tu penses comme moi que ces "pouces en bas" devraient tre arguments afin que celui qui les reoit sache pourquoi. C'est vident mais fais gaffe, j'en suis  14 pouces en bas sur ce coup-l... (et sans savoir pourquoi, grrrrr)

Quant aux discussions techniques (et c'est l que a devrait s'appliquer en priorit), c'est bien l'endroit o je vois le moins de votes...
Dj bien beau quand le posteur d'origine clique sur "Rsolu" !

----------


## ram-0000

> Quant aux discussions techniques (et c'est l que a devrait s'appliquer en priorit), c'est bien l'endroit o je vois le moins de votes...


Tout  fait d'accord. Je ne sais pas s'il est possible de connaitre la rpartition des votes par forums/sous forum pour avoir une indication mais j'ai aussi l'impression que ces votes sont plus utiliss sur les "dbats d'ides" que sur les "problmes techniques".

L'ide de dpart tait, il me semble, de mettre en vidence les rponses utiles et le systme a t un peu "perverti".

----------


## mail.spam

Jipt je pense que tu as eu 14 pouce en bas car  mon avis les membres ne veulent pas prendre le temps de remplir une zone de justification.

Par contre l'ide d'avoir trs rapidement une petite liste de choix au passage de la souris sur le pousse rouge peux tre une bonne ide..

Le risque c'est de vouloir la mme chose pour les votes positif.
Et de vouloir avoir le dtails de chaque catgorie.
Ce qui est du boulot en plus pour les responsables du site de dveloppez.

Rsultat on est plus dans le principe du vote "pour ou contre" mais dans la justification du comment et pourquoi. ( ce qui entraine une contrainte de plus aux personnes qui veulent voter)
Puis  chaque fois que quelqu'un ne trouvera pas le choix qui lui convient pour son vote il demandera  ce que l'option soit rajouter...

Le problme, comme partout d'ailleurs, n'est pas les 99 % des cas traits qui posent problmes mais toujours ce 1% qui reste.

----------


## Michel Rotta

Une liste de justification et la possibilit de sanction individuel s'il y a abus (sans parler de la prise de dcision que tel personne a abus et sur quel critres et qui va la prendre et qui va prendre le temps de vrifier tous les votes...).

Je ne vois rellement pas comment mettre cela humainement en place. 

Ce qui pourrait, ventuellement tre fait est deux dcomptes, suivant que les messages soient technique ou pas.

Et dans tous les cas, les votes doivent finir par s'quilibrer. La meilleur solution si un votre contre (ou pour) ne semble pas justifie, c'est de voter sois mme.

----------


## Jipt

> Jipt je pense que tu as eu 14 pouce en bas car  mon avis les membres ne veulent pas prendre le temps de remplir une zone de justification.


Ben vi, mais alors ce sont des votes "inutiles" dans le sens o ils ne me permettent pas d'amliorer mon dfaut, puisque je ne sais pas lequel...
Un peu comme dans une discussion o l'on me dirait :
- T'as tord !
- Pourquoi ?
- Parce que !




> Par contre l'ide d'avoir trs rapidement une petite liste de choix au passage de la souris sur le pousse rouge peux tre une bonne ide..
> (...)
> Puis  chaque fois que quelqu'un ne trouvera pas le choix qui lui convient pour son vote il demandera  ce que l'option soit rajouter...


H bien, il n'y a qu' rajouter "*Autre*"  la liste de Golgotha et le tour est jou,  :;):

----------


## minnesota

> Tout  fait d'accord. Je ne sais pas s'il est possible de connaitre la rpartition des votes par forums/sous forum pour avoir une indication mais j'ai aussi l'impression que ces votes sont plus utiliss sur les "dbats d'ides" que sur les "problmes techniques".
> 
> L'ide de dpart tait, il me semble, de mettre en vidence les rponses utiles et le systme a t un peu "perverti".


100 % d'accord.




> Le problme, comme partout d'ailleurs, n'est pas les 99 % des cas traits qui posent problmes mais toujours ce 1% qui reste.


Arrtez de sortir des chiffres de votre chapeau, c'est ridicule. Si tu prends le temps d'arpenter les forums techniques, tu verras que le systme de vote est trs peu utilis, aprs, libre  toi de conclure si c'est reprsentatif ou non. Pire encore, il y a des centaines d'exemples avec des discussions rsolues, o l'auteur du poste qui a permis de dboucher sur cet tat de fait n'a mme pas eu un plus un, et pourtant, celui qui a lanc la discussion a bien prit le temps de remercier cet auteur, ce qui est quand mme une bonne chose en soi, mais sur le profil, a n'apparait pas. 

Tiens ! Y'a encore autre chose, et l a va faire marrer tout le monde. Je vais te prendre un exemple concret. T'as quelqu'un qui a un problme trs technique dans un forum programmation. Un membre va pencher sur la question un bon petit quart d'heure, voire beaucoup plus  en juger par la qualit de la rponse, et ben trs souvent, elle n'apporte qu'un point. Tu viens sur le forum Club, y'a une nouvelle fonctionnalit, t'es dans les premiers  poster, tu vas crire 



> c'est cool, merci


50 personnes partagent ton avis, tu te retrouves avec 50 points de plus  ton crdit, je trouve a NULLL. Dsol, y'a pas d'autres mots, moi je veux que ce soit l'auteur qui ait c'est 50 points, pas quelqu'un qui dit merci. Voil, moi je veux juste qu'on arrte tous ces travers qui faussent compltement les profils.

Et puis tant que j'y suis, avant d'afficher une discussion 5 toiles, ce serait bien d'attendre au moins trois votes, parce que jusqu' maintenant, un seul vote suffit, et trs souvent c'est l'auteur mme de la discussion qui se l'auto-octroie, alors quand toutes les discussions du club et toutes les actualits on 5 toiles, c'est un peu difficile d'utilis correctement cet indicateur pour trouver une discussion intressante. 

Alors, vous allez voter +1 pour le paragraphe un, deux, ou trois  ::P:  ou les trois  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Guardian

> Et puis tant que j'y suis, avant d'afficher une discussion 5 toiles, ce serait bien d'attendre au moins trois votes, parce que jusqu' maintenant, un seul vote suffit, et trs souvent c'est l'auteur mme de la discussion qui se l'auto-octroie,


C'est  vrifier, mais je ne pense pas que l'auteur puisse noter sa discussion.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Si vous regardez bien les stats des points vous constaterez  par vous  mmes que gnralement les votes sur messages reu ne constituent pas une partie trs importante du total, donc j'aimerais bien  que tous le monde relativise tout ceci. :;): 

Je suis totalement d'accord qu'il serait utile que les meilleurs messages des forums techniques soient massivement plusss.

Nous avons mis en place le systme, si le systme n'est pas encore utilis aussi bien qu'on l'aurais souhait nous envisagerons peut tre de nouvelles ides (une meilleure pondration des points?, etc), mais en attendant aidez-nous   encourager les utilisateurs  massivement plusser les bonnes contributions dans les forums techniques  ::): 

Merci  tous  ::ccool:: 

 ::merci::

----------


## Golgotha

> C'est  vrifier, mais je ne pense pas que l'auteur puisse noter sa discussion.


Je viens de vrifier, a ne marche pas.

Je rflchis  un systme qui pourrait mettre tout le monde d'accord.. pas facile, j'ai pens  une chose :

En gros, le systme de points actuelle se base sur les efforts du membre, il est *rcompens* en fonction de a *contribution*, avant le systme de vote, les points correspondaient bien  quelques chose de concret, et n'tait pas donne. Aujourdhui les membres peuvent *donner* et *enlever* des points *gratuitement* aux autres membre, par exemple, un dbutant qui n'a strictement aucun points, peu (si je ne me trompe pas) passer toute a journe  enlever des points  des modrateurs ou des membres expriment.

Avec ce systme, dveloppez donne en quelques sorte un pouvoir de "petit" modrateur en herbe  tout les membres, gratuitement.

Pourquoi ne pas avoir par exemple un capitale de points calcul en fonction de nos propre points, se capital nous servirais  "payer" ces votes.

Concrtement, aujourdhui *j'ai 776 points, imaginons que nous avons le droits  un votes pour 10 points gagn, cela me donne, 78 votes  distribuer  partir daujourdhui*, et par la suite, une possibilit de vote me sera accord tout les 10 points que j'aurais _durement_ gagn.

Cela entrane quelques petite chose :

- les dbutants ne peuvent plus vot. (tant qu'il nont pas au moins 10 pts)
- Les votes ne sont plus gratuit, et donc.. serons srement utilis  juste titre.
- On ne peux plus abuser du systme, puisque le nombre de vote est limit..

----------


## LittleWhite

> Nous avons mis en place le systme, si le systme n'est pas encore utilis aussi bien qu'on l'aurais souhait nous envisagerons peut tre de nouvelles ides (une meilleure pondration des points?, etc), mais en attendant aidez-nous   encourager les utilisateurs  massivement plusser les bonnes contributions dans les forums techniques


Je ne suis pas moderateur, mais comment faire pour le suggere / le dire aux utilisateurs. Je n'ai pas l'intention de "pourrir" une discussion technique en rajoutant par exemple: "Donnez moi un +1 s'il vous plait, pour l'aide que je vous ai donne ..."

Donc comment faire ?

----------


## Michel Rotta

> Donc comment faire ?


Une ligne de plus dans ta signature ?

Ce serait d'ailleur cool d'avoir dans les smileys le pouce en haut et le pouce en bas pour illustrer les signatures et ponctuer des commentaires dans un message.

----------


## Guardian

Pouce haut, on a dj  ::ccool::  

Pouce bas.... cadeau : 

 ::haha::

----------


## Michel Rotta

Non, je voyais plutt les pouces en vert et rouge utiliss pour les votes...

----------


## Kalith

> Concrtement, aujourdhui *j'ai 776 points, imaginons que nous avons le droits  un votes pour 10 points gagn, cela me donne, 78 votes  distribuer  partir daujourdhui*, et par la suite, une possibilit de vote me sera accord tout les 10 points que j'aurais _durement_ gagn.


L'intention est bonne, mais je ne pense pas qu'un tel systme soit viable. Il limiterai considrablement les possibilits de vote, donc l'utilit mme du systme.
D'autant plus que, comme il a t dit plusieurs fois, la majorit des lecteurs de Developpez ne sont pas des posteurs, et n'ont donc jamais l'occasion d'accumuler des points. Il leur serait donc impossible de voter.

Si on a peur que les nouveaux posteurs fassent des btises avec le systme, on peut se contenter de limiter le nombre de votes ngatifs (car ce sont eux qui nuisent, finalement). Soit dans le temps (un vote par jour pour les dbutants, 3 pour les membres  plus de 100 pts, etc), soit dans la quantit (on ne peut voter ngativement qu'autant de fois qu'on a t not positivement par exemple).

Dans le fond, je suis assez d'accord avec ceux qui pensent que le vote ngatif est mal utilis. On ne devrait pas s'en servir comme moyen d'exprimer son dsaccords, car a quivaut simplement  un "non", qui ne fait en rien avancer la discussion.
Quand j'ai vu arriver le systme, je pensais qu'il servirait plutt  signaler les messages hors sujet (ventuellement les spams, mais je n'en ai jamais vu ici).

On pourrait penser que a serait aussi utile pour discriminer les mauvaises rponses dans un sujet technique, mais je n'en suis pas si sr. La personne qui donne un mauvaise rponse pense avoir raison, et recevoir un "non" ne l'aidera pas  comprendre son erreur.

Finalement, le vote ngatif est-t-il ncessaire ? Le nombre de "pouce en haut" ne suffit-t-il pas pour juger de la qualit des rponses d'un membre ?

----------


## Jipt

Salut  tous,

Je vais peut-tre dire une grosse btise mais pourquoi pas ? 
En reprenant et plussant l'ide de Kalith, dans la mesure o tout le monde semble d'accord pour dire que le pouce en bas est mal utilis, ou utilis  tord et qu'on ne sait pas pourquoi, et qu'on ne peut pas forcer les gens  justifier leur choix (sauf l'option "liste de choix obligatoire" aprs le clic sur pouce en bas), bref, qu'il est inutile, ben *y a qu' le supprimer* !

Mais *on garde le pouce en haut* pour signaler des posts qui valent le coup.  ::ccool::

----------


## tumoo

euh t'tais o quand des personnes disaient qu'il servait pour voter contre une mauvaise indication technique par exemple

----------


## Bluedeep

> Mais *on garde le pouce en haut* pour signaler des posts qui valent le coup.


Cette solution me parait absurde.

On dirait des adeptes de Facebook (on m'a expliqu que sur ce truc, il y avait un bouton "J'aime" mais pas de bouton "J'aime pas", ce qui parait le comble de l'absurdit).

*"Sans la libert de blamer, il n'est point d'loges flatteur"*

----------


## Bluedeep

> J
> Si j'avais une proposition, a serais de mettre trois ou quatre choix au passage de la souris sur le pousse rouge : 
> 
> contre :
> - *Argumentation.*
> - *Non respects des rgles.*
> - *Orthographe.*
> - *Mauvaise indication technique.*


L il va falloir en plus mettre des cases  cocher car il y a des cumulards  ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 

*Non respect des rgles* + *Orthographe* vont souvent de pair.

 ::dehors::

----------


## Jipt

> Cette solution me parait absurde.
> 
> On dirait des adeptes de Facebook (on m'a expliqu que sur ce truc, il y avait un bouton "J'aime" mais pas de bouton "J'aime pas", ce qui parait le comble de l'absurdit).


Jamais mis ma souris sur ce site, donc je ne pouvais pas savoir.

Bon, si c'est une absurdit d'avoir un seul pouce, alors on garde les deux pouces *avec la justification des votes ngatifs* (sinon c'est inutile), ou on supprime les deux.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bon, si c'est une absurdit d'avoir un seul pouce, alors on garde les deux pouces *avec la justification des votes ngatifs* (sinon c'est inutile), ou on supprime les deux.


Je ne vois pas trop  quel titre un vote ngatif aurait plus  tre justifi qu'un positif.

Pour ma part je trouve le systme actuel globalement satisfaisant et ne voit pas de raisons pour le changer, sauf  la marge, avec, par exemple, une pondration des points pour que les votes des fora naturellement "trollognes" et "polemixognes" soit moins impactant que les votes sur les fora techniques.

----------


## tumoo

Je suis d'accord avec Bluedeep

Le systme actuel est plutt bien.
Je trouve plus judicieux de faire valoir deux points  un vote sur une rponse technique que de devoir justifier ses votes.

Si un mec veut voter ngatif  tous les messages pour faire ch*** son monde, mme si on doit justifier son vote il le fera et justifiera par n'importe quoi.

----------


## khayyam90

Nous sommes en train de dvelopper / mettre en place une amlioration pour (entre autres) donner davantage d'importance aux votes sur les discussions techniques.
Un administrateur (ou moi-mme) viendra prsenter cette amlioration quand elle sera installe.
Mme si ce n'est pas toujours facile de coder les souhaits des membres, nous nous donnons bien du mal pour y arriver malgr tout.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Si un mec veut voter ngatif  tous les messages pour faire ch*** son monde, mme si on doit justifier son vote il le fera et justifiera par n'importe quoi.


Non a passe pas, c'est dtect et si la personne ne cesse pas elle est bannie.

Une fois de plus je le rpte le lectorat de dveloppez est extraordinaire, et les "fauteurs de troubles" sont en fait extrmement rare  comparer aux 2,5 millions de lecteurs du club developpez.com  :;): 

 ::merci::

----------


## prgasp77

Cher Marc,
veuillez cesser de suite d'user de tant de flatteries  notre gard, car elle est malheureusement terriblement efficace sur moi  ::): . Plus srieusement, je vous remercie de faire des efforts pour prendre en compte nos commentaires, et j'attends avec le plus grand intrt la suite des vnements.

Cordialement,

----------


## Marc Lussac

Chers membres du club  ::): 

Le projet d'amlioration est en pause car le responsable technique prend quelques vacances bien mrites  :;): 

Je peux quand mme vous dire ce qui sera fait :

- Doublement des "points plus" sur les forums techniques
- Limitation  -10 points sur les votes moins pour un message,  c'est--dire que les lecteurs pourrons continuer  donner des votes moins sur un message, mais a n'enlvera au maximum que 10 points par messages.


Rsultat escompt :
- Plus de points  gagns sur les rponses de qualit sur les forums techniques
- Moins de  risques de se faire "plomber" sur les dbats non techniques.

Je voudrais  rappeler  tout le monde qu'avec le systme actuel plus de 99,9% des utilisateurs du forum ont un bilan de points de votes messages largement positif. Ces amliorations vont permettre je l'espre de "dstresser" tout le monde, et d'aider  la motivation aux participations de qualit sur les forums techniques. Le systme sera rtroactif et donnera lieu  un "recalcul".

Merci  tous pour vos participations  ::ccool:: 

 ::merci::

----------


## Invit

Excellent  ::ccool::

----------


## mail.spam

Bonjour,

Je comprend le principe des doublements des points sur le forums techniques par rapport aux autres forums mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi a ne concerne que les votes positifs?

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je comprend le principe des doublements des points sur le forums techniques par rapport aux autres forums mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi a ne concerne que les votes positifs?


Dans la mesure o le dcompte des points ngatifs s'arrte  -10 par message, doubler ou non les votes ngatifs ne changera pas grand-chose,  mon avis.

----------


## minnesota

> Je comprend le principe des doublements des points sur le forums techniques par rapport aux autres forums mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi a ne concerne que les votes positifs?





> Dans la mesure o le dcompte des points ngatifs s'arrte  -10 par message, doubler ou non les votes ngatifs ne changera pas grand-chose,  mon avis.


Oui, et en plus, il y a le fait que tu peux juger un message sur sa forme alors que le fond peut tre juste, donc limiter le vote sanction  "-1" c'est correct.

Par ailleurs, dans une rponse, tout n'est pas forcment faux ou erron, donc, si un paragraphe t'interpelle et que t'estimes qu'un vote ngatif est ncessaire, pareil, faire une limitation, c'est logique, surtout que le votant peut lui-mme tre  ct de la plaque. 

 l'inverse, si le "post" est bon, un "+2" par vote, c'est amplement mrit.  ::ccool:: 

Enfin, plus il y a de vote et moins il y a de doute sur la qualit ou la vracit du "post" en question.

----------


## minnesota

Salut,

Comme je sais qu'on a de bons infographistes qui frquentent le forum, j'ai ventuellement pens  une piste pour inciter ou rappeler aux membres de voter dans le forum technique. C'est un peu invasif, mais on peut trs bien faire cesser le rappel une fois que le membre ancien en question a atteint un certain nombre de votes ou que le plus rcent n'est plus nouveau membre, enfin un truc dans le genre. 

Enfin, bref, voil le truc  quoi j'ai pens, bien sr, c'est juste une illustration du principe, il est vident que a peut revtir une forme totalement diffrente. 

Attention les yeux  ::mouarf::

----------


## cs_ntd

> ...


Ca pique trop a  ::cry::  mais sinon j'aime bien l'ide. Je verrais bien un message un peu plus discret s'affichant pour les membres ayant moins de 5 votes positifs par exemple.

Mais je sais pas si les votes ngatifs et positifs d'une personne sont comptabiliss...

Ca vaudrait peut etre le coup, mais par contre, dit sous cette forme, j'ai peur que les personnes a qui l'ont rponde ne disent plus merci  ::aie:: .
C'est a dire, j'ai peur que si un nouveau venu voit a, il se dise j'ai cliqu sur le bouton, a va lui dire merci.
On risque d'avoir des thread sans avis du posteur original, pour dire si la solution lui convient ou non, ou si il a rsolu son problme.

De plus, il faudrait savoir o mettre ces rappels, je trouverais a trs pnible d'avoir a sur TOUS les messages du forum  ::aie:: .
Donc peut-tre que dans les salons techniques pour commencer, et ensuite, peut tre que dans la premire page de rponses ?

----------


## minnesota

> Ca pique trop a  mais sinon j'aime bien l'ide. Je verrais bien un message un peu plus discret


a n'a rien de fig, on peut trs bien imaginer des messages diffrents et affichs de manire alatoire, l j'avais not le premier message qui m'tait pass par la tte, si je peux dire. 

Le but premier, c'est surtout de rappeler aux membres, et avec insistance, de voter sur les forums techniques qu'ils frquentent pour faire ressortir les messages utiles et de qualits qui rpondent  la problmatique de la discussion. Une fois qu'un membre a suffisamment vot, et qu'il est bien "rod", le seuil tant  fixer, et bien, on dsactive le systme de rappel ou d'incitation aux votes pour le membre en question.

Et puis si a pique, et bien c'est que a se voit. Il ne faut pas que a soit trop discret au point de pass inaperu, c'est ce qu'on constate par exemple avec les signatures. Donc, je pense qu'il ne faut pas que ce soit quelque chose d'anim et pas toujours identique.

----------


## matafan

Il faudrait qu'on puisse voir qui a vot +1, et surtout -1. Comme certains l'on suggr avant moi, je serais aussi pour qu'on soit obligs de justifier tout vote ngatif. J'ai l'impression que certains se cachent derrire l'anonymat du vote pour exprimer leur frustration ou mener des vendetta personnelles, et c'est assez dtestable. Si les votes n'taient pas anonymes je pense qu'ils seraient plus reprsentatifs de la qualit relle des messages.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Il faudrait qu'on puisse voir qui a vot +1, et surtout -1. Comme certains l'on suggr avant moi, je serais aussi pour qu'on soit obligs de justifier tout vote ngatif. J'ai l'impression que certains se cachent derrire l'anonymat du vote pour exprimer leur frustration ou mener des vendetta personnelles, et c'est assez dtestable. Si les votes n'taient pas anonymes je pense qu'ils seraient plus reprsentatifs de la qualit relle des messages.


Dj dbattu & rejet => -1 (tu vois l c'est pas anonyme  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## tumoo

> Il faudrait qu'on puisse voir qui a vot +1, et surtout -1. Comme certains l'on suggr avant moi, je serais aussi pour qu'on soit obligs de justifier tout vote ngatif. J'ai l'impression que certains se cachent derrire l'anonymat du vote pour exprimer leur frustration ou mener des vendetta personnelles, et c'est assez dtestable. Si les votes n'taient pas anonymes je pense qu'ils seraient plus reprsentatifs de la qualit relle des messages.


T'as plus de 1600 points...
Mme si a t'arrive de te faire moinser, tu perdras pas grand chose.

Les gens oublient que c'est un forum d'entre aide et non un jeu.

----------


## Aniki

Effectivement, il y a comme une obscession pour les points.
Et comme on peut grappiller des points relativement facilement dans certaines parties du forum, les obscds s'y engouffrent. Je pense notemment la partie actualit.

J'ai peur qu'au final cela ne tire le niveau de dvp vers le bas avec des gens propulss expert en quelques moi  l'aide de quelques posts bien placs...

----------


## Marc Lussac

> J'ai l'impression que certains se cachent derrire l'anonymat du vote pour exprimer leur frustration ou mener des vendetta personnelles, et c'est assez dtestable. Si les votes n'taient pas anonymes je pense qu'ils seraient plus reprsentatifs de la qualit relle des messages.


a n'est pas anonyme pour les responsables modrations.
On  dj dit je ne sais combien de fois qu'on   un lectorat de trs haute qualit (ingnieurs ou cadres ou en devenir) et que par consquent que ces comportements infantiles  sont trs rares, et qu'ils sont facilement dtects, et que les rares auteurs de ces comportements sont bannis. Si vous pensez  en tre victime contactez un responsable modration avec des lments. Ou alors si vos messages sont moinss souvent remettez vous en questions et posez vous la question en toute objectivit sur l'utilit ou la valeur relle de vos participations... Essayez de poster moins souvent mais des choses plus utiles...Avec de vrais informations ou une vrai aide sur des sujets que vous connaissez vraiment, et pas des trolls ou des "avis" sur des sujets que vous ne  connaissez pas du tout...



*Merci de lire le dbat en entier avant de poster !*

 ::merci::

----------


## matafan

Le problme ce n'est pas les points, le problme c'est que a laisse penser au lecteurs du forum qu'une rponse est incorrecte alors que ce n'est pas forcment le cas.

Honntement je ne suis pas trop pour les systmes de notation des messages. Mais si on dcide d'en avoir un, alors autant qu'il soit le plus fiable possible.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ta logique n'a aucun sens, on  dj fait des tests le systme fonctionne parfaitement dans plus de 99,9% des cas.

C'est pas parce qu'il y  0,1% d'erreurs possible dans le systme qu'il faut le remettre en question.

C'est exactement comme si tu disais que comme il y   eu un accident d'avion un jour il faut interdire dsormais tout voyage en avion. Aucun systme n'est parfait.

Il n'y  pas lieu de discuter le systme, le systme  parfaitement fait ses preuves, ici mme ou sur des millions d'autres sites.

 ::merci::

----------


## matafan

OK au temps pour moi, je pensais que le but de ce thread tait de discuter le systme de notation. C'est ma dernire intervention sur ce sujet.

----------


## tchize_

oui c'est le but de ce thread, mais comme Marc l'a dit "Lire avant de poster", le sujet de l'anonyma a dj t dbattus et rejet!

----------


## Mat.M

Bonjour je suis plus ou moins favorable  ce systme de voter pour ou contre.

J'ai l'impression que cela provient d'une mentalit nord-amricaine un peu idiote, borne , manichiste qui conduit  un formattage de la pense unique.

Au moins la culture franaise avait dvelopp et introduit la notion de subjectivit au contraire les mentalits anglo-saxonnes ont volu vers le manichisme le plus total ( l'entreprise ne fait pas de profit alors on vire tout le monde)
Et puis plus prosaquement les personnes qui votent je suis d'accord je suis pas d'accord le font mais sans donner aucune forme d'explication.




> C'est exactement comme si tu disais que comme il y   eu un accident d'avion un jour il faut interdire dsormais tout voyage en avion. Aucun systme n'est parfait.


ok d'accord ; il y a des domaines o la considration des choses soit c'est noir soit c'est blanc.
Mais peut-on dans un dbat impliquant de la subjectivit  dire c'est soit noir c'est soit blanc ?

Bref on volue vers un mode de pense totalement formatt , un conditionnement des masses  ::aie::  sans que celles-ci n'aient la moindre possibilit d'analyse critique

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il y a 5000 messages par jour sur le forum, as-tu fait une tude srieuse sur l'utilisation du systme et sa russite ?
Plusieurs tudes ont t faites avec  chaque fois le mme rsultat :
1) le systme marche parfaitement
2) les gens qui s'en plaignent sont dans 99% des cas des trolleurs, c'est  dire des personnes qui ne font que poster des avis faux et sans intrts bass sur rien, sur des sujets qu'ils ne connaissent pas, et c'est sanctionn par les lecteurs. 

Ce qui gne avant tout c'est les gens qui veulent donner leur avis sans lire le dbat, et sans donner aucune base de discussion, aucun fait, aucune donnes, aucune tude, rien, juste une espce d'avis bas sur rien sans intrt, et c'est d'autant plus navrant quand on   faire  des lecteurs ayant une formation en principe plus ou moins scientifique...

Des avis bass sur rien par des  personnes qui n'ont aucune exprience dans le domaine, fait aucune tude sur le sujet, et mme pas pris le temps d'avoir la dcence de lire le dbat, ca nous avance  rien, c'est juste une  perte de temps, et du temps on en manque..

Et comme toujours on se retrouve avec 2,5 millions d'utilisateurs satisfaits du systme et 10 trolleurs pas contrent de se faire moinsser.

Doit on supprimer le systme car on a 10 trolleurs mcontents du systme ou laisser laisser un systme en place qui donne satisfaction aux 2,5 millions d'utilisateurs du systme ?

----------


## Pelote2012

Personnellemnt je suis entirement d'accord avec le system de vote.
Ici ce n'est pas un jeu o le but est d'avoir plein de points
Mais au moin avec les votes ont peu avoir une ides de la pertinence de la rponse.
D'ailleurs  ce propos:

1)Serait-il possible de voir en mme temps que tous nos message posts le nombre de vote? L'ide serait de savoir au moins quand on a dit une boulette et de pouvoir en demander plus d'explication, et de ne plus la refaire.

2)les votes de messages sont-ils limits dans le temps.
Je m'explique : j'cris une boulette mais pensant que c'est bien.
Je me prends des vote <0 (normal) on m'explique, je comprends. Tout le monde d'ailleurs voit que c'est une boulette.
Mais quelques temps passent, un gas lit le vieux post, et recolle du <0.
C'est dommage de se faire pnaliser encore pour une erreur corrige.

3) Peut-on obliger la personne qui vote contre de dire pourquoi? (Certes on perd le ct anonyme, mais on est sr de faire plus de pdagogie)

L'ensemble aurait pour but que les votes puissent tre plus utile  la personne contre qui on vote.
Nous sommes tous (ou presque) des professionnels soyons constructifs, et n'ayons pas honte de dire pourquoi on met un -1

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> (...) 
> 3) Peut-on obliger la personne qui vote contre de dire pourquoi? (Certes on perd le ct anonyme, mais on est sr de faire plus de pdagogie) (...)


a, a a t demand/argument plusieurs fois (dont par moi galement), et  chaque fois c'est des votes ngatifs  propos de cette suggestion... La preuve, t'as chopp un -1  ::aie:: 

Et combien de -1 pour *cette* rponse ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## kdmbella

moi je trouve que ce systme serait trs lourd et aussi un vote doit rester anonyme si non ce n'est plus un vote ::oops::

----------


## Bluedeep

> 3) Peut-on obliger la personne qui vote contre de dire pourquoi? (Certes on perd le ct anonyme, mais on est sr de faire plus de pdagogie)


Merci de lire le dbat depuis le dbut : ce point a t dbattu, comment, re-comment, re-dbattu, et a fait l'objet de "-1" rageurs pour tous (et de la part de tous les participants).

Le bilan de ces dbats a t : refus ! 

Voil, voil (et, bien sur,  -1 au passage, ne perdons pas les bonnes habitudes  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Golgotha

J'avais propos une alternative optionnelle,  savoir quand on fait un vote ngatif pouvoir donner le motif avec des boutons, le vote purement ngatif resterais possible.

Voici une image peut tre plus parlante :



je pense que c'est un bon compromis.

Les boutons apparaissent au vol de la souris sur le bouton de vote ngatif, le clique sur l'un d'eux affecte un vote ngatif au poste, avec en plus donc la raison gnrale de celui ci.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Arrtez "une fois pour toutes" de fantasmer sur telle ou telle adaptation du systme de votes.

Le systme de votes est et restera anonymeIl n'est pas envisag de multiplier les votes en sparant "votes techniques" et "votes motionnels".

Si vraiment l'envie de "faire grimper" vos points vous titille, rpondez correctement aux questions techniques, participez  nos faq, crivez des tutos... Mais arrtez, s'il vous plait, d'attribuer autant d'importance aux votes qui ne reprsentent qu'une toute petite partie des points acquis...

----------


## Aniki

Je suggre d'ajouter la possibilit de voter contre un post envoy par soi-mme.
En effet il est possible qu'aprs rflexion ou une meilleure matrise de la technologie (et surement bien d'autres raison encore...), on trouve un ancien post pas trs pertinent, voir faux.

----------


## tumoo

Ouais enfin si t'es contre ce que t'as dit, c'est que tu as de srieux problmes  ::aie:: 

Au pire, tu dites et voil

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ouais enfin si t'es contre ce que t'as dit, c'est que tu as de srieux problmes 
> 
> Au pire, tu dites et voil


L'dition est limite dans le temps (3 jours, je crois ou quelque chose comme cela).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je suggre d'ajouter la possibilit de voter contre un post envoy par soi-mme.
> En effet il est possible qu'aprs rflexion ou une meilleure matrise de la technologie (et surement bien d'autres raison encore...), on trouve un ancien post pas trs pertinent, voir faux.


Dans ce cas, les -1, les autres s'en charge.

Et si t'as dpass le dlai d'dition, tu t'autocommentes, et tu fais un mea culpa avec flagellation publique.  ::aie::

----------


## Aniki

Ben ouais mais y a certains sous-forum dans les trfonds de dvp o les membres ne votent pas trop. Par exemple dans le sous forum J2ME, cras par la domination Android.

Mais effectivement l'autocitation marche aussi.

----------


## Pelote2012

C'est bien vous vous tes bien dfoul sur la 3eme proposition, mais rien sur les 2 premires...

Perso les points , je m'en moque.
Ce qui m'interesse c'est de savoir pourquoi j'ai faux...
Je ne pense pas que les 2 premires propositions soient irralisables

Mais bon, ce ne sont que des propositions, d'un membre qui apprcie ce site et qui voudrait aider  sa manire les autres membres.

----------


## tumoo

Pour le 1 pourquoi pas

Pour le 2, je ne suis pas d'accord. Personnellement, il m'arrive souvent de plusser des messages qui datent de plusieurs annes. a peut aider quelqu'un qui a le mme problme.
Puis si dans ton exemple, le gars est pas trop con, il va tout lire et se rendre compte que tu t'es corrig.

----------


## Pelote2012

Si dj la 1 tait accepte j'en serais dj ravi,et tant pis pour le reste.

Une chose  la fois, c'est toujours comme a que je bosse.

----------


## Robin56

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que tu dis d'un ct : 



> les votes de messages sont-ils limits dans le temps. [...] C'est dommage de se faire pnaliser encore pour une erreur corrige.


Et de l'autre :



> Perso les points , je m'en moque.


a n'est pas le genre  de proposition de quelqu'un qui se fout de points.  ::aie::  Pour revenir au sujet, je suis d'accord avec tumoo, il y aura plus de +1 que de -1 dans une discussion passe. Donc cette fonctionnalit ne me semble pas ncessaire.
Pour la premire, j'ai pas compris. Tu veux ton nombre de vote reu affich sur ton profil ?

Enfin, moi j'ai une proposition : Pourquoi ne pas laisser en l'tat ce systme et en reparler disons *dans 6 mois/1 an pour vraiment juger de son efficacit* (avec pourquoi pas des statistiques de l'quipe DVP) ?  ::zen::

----------


## Invit

Salut




> Pourquoi ne pas laisser en l'tat ce systme et en reparler disons *dans 6 mois/1 an pour vraiment juger de son efficacit* (avec pourquoi pas des statistiques de l'quipe DVP) ?


Enfin une phrase sense depuis longtemps  ::applo::

----------


## mail.spam

> 1)Serait-il possible de voir en mme temps que tous nos message posts le nombre de vote? L'ide serait de savoir au moins quand on a dit une boulette et de pouvoir en demander plus d'explication, et de ne plus la refaire.


Bonjour,
Cette demande a dj t faite, sauf que le but n'est pas de demander des explications, il y a un sondage afin d'avoir l'opinion de chacun  ce sujet.
J'invite donc, tous ceux qui sont favorable  cette ide,  voter.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## f-leb

Je profite de mon 100me vote effectu pour entrer dans le dbat (je vais pas attendre 6 mois ::calim2:: )

Le systme sera surement meilleur le jour o on ne sera plus oblig de poster dans la Taverne pour tapisser le fond de ses messages dun joli vert pomme ::mrgreen:: 

Dans les forums techniques, a ne vote pas assez !

Do une nime proposition  ::aie:: , pas pour amliorer le systme de votes mais pour inciter  voter.

Javais pens  revaloriser les points pour les votes effectus (actuellement 0,1 point par vote effectu) mais je ne pense pas que a changera grand chose si on passait  0,2 points ou +.

Et puis je me suis rendu compte quon aime bien recevoir des ptits points mais en donner aux autres en votant tait plus contraignant. 
Quest-ce que cest que ces membres Dvp qui reoivent plein de points mais qui ne remplissent pas leur devoir de citoyen Dvp en votant eux-mmes ? ::roll::  


Do lide de limiter les carts de points entre les votes effectus et les votes reus. Par exemple si jai effectu 100 votes, mon bilan de votes reus ne peut dpasser 2x100=200 points et ce bilan resterait bloqu mme si je reois encore des votes positifs.
Ainsi, mon propre bilan serait :



> Bilan des votes messages reus : qtt=383, points=*200 (car 2x100, au lieu de 383 actuellement)*
> Votes messages effectus : qtt=*100*, points=10


Comme a le membre qui a envie de jouer le jeu et qui reoit habituellement beaucoup de votes positifs sera incit  voter aussi pour que ses votes reus soient pris en compte dans ses points. Du coup, plus de votes entraine encore plus de votes, cest lescalade de votes  ::mouarf:: 

Le membre qui se fiche des votes, de ses points et qui ne vote presque jamais (et il en a bien le droit tellement cest puril ce truc pfffft), ne verra aucun inconvnient  voir son bilan de points pour les votes reus bloqu. Par exemple :



> Bilan des votes messages reus : qtt=412, points=*0 (car 2x0, au lieu de 412 actuellement)*
> Votes messages effectus : qtt=*0*, points=0


Comme a, ce membre est reconnu pour la qualit de ses rponses avec 412 votes reus mais comme il ne souhaite pas participer au systme, il ne bnficie pas des points qui vont normalement avec.

Pour le membre qui reoit peu de votes mme sil vote beaucoup lui-mme, a ne change rien.



> Bilan des votes messages reus : qtt=3, points=*3 (aucun changement)*
> Votes messages effectus : qtt=*250*, points=25


Vous voyez lide ?

----------


## tchize_

Donc ce que tu sous entends c'est qu'un membre trs actif du forum, qui passe plus sont temps  rpondre au gens qu' poser des questions et qui donc, forcment, reois plus de votes qu'il n'en emmet ( part  voter les questions auquelles ils rpond ou quand une autre personne rpond sur le mme sujet) devrait tre pnalis?  ::roll::

----------


## Aniki

Je trouve que c'est une excellente ide !
La seule "faille" serait que les membres ayants un excdant de votes positifs seraient tents de voter  la va-vite.
Mais s'ils sont si bien nots, ils devraient tre de bons membres et donc assez conscienceux pour ne pas en arriver l.

Donc que du bon  mon avis.  ::ccool::

----------


## Anomaly

Le problme est que tu supposes que les gens voteront plus si a leur donne plus de points, que a soit par une meilleure valorisation du vote effectu ou par un plafonnement d  des votes insuffisants.

Malheureusement, je pense que les votes sont insuffisamment utiliss sur les forums techniques, essentiellement par les personnes qui sont nouvelles ou de passage sur le forum. Ces personnes se fichent des points, elles n'en ont mme pas connaissance, et ce n'est pas en changeant la formule de calcul que les votes techniques seront plus nombreux malheureusement.

Ceux qui savent que a donne des points sont incits dj  voter ; le problme est ici d'inciter les gens  voter mme s'ils n'ont pas connaissance du systme ou s'ils s'en moquent. Changer la formule de calcul ne changera rien pour la majorit d'entre eux. Poster un message explicatif ne sera srement pas lu par ces personnes non plus. Il y a donc une solution  trouver, nous sommes tous d'accord, mais celle-ci n'est pas,  mon avis, dans la formule ou dans la communication classique.

----------


## tchize_

un panneau explicatif quand on clique sur rsolu alors qu'on a jamais vot?

----------


## Golgotha

Je ne sais pas si c'est dj fait, mais on pourrait imaginer quelques messages ludique d'une "mascotte", une srie de message sous la forme d'un tutoriel quand on arrive sur le forum, avec  chaque tape une petite rcompense sous forme de points ou autre. Une des tapes serait de voter cinq ou dix message par exemple.

----------


## Anomaly

> un panneau explicatif quand on clique sur rsolu alors qu'on a jamais vot?


Cela fait partie des ides, mais il faut dj qu'ils pensent  utiliser Rsolu.

 ::calim2::

----------


## tumoo

> Je ne sais pas si c'est dj fait, mais on pourrait imaginer quelques messages ludique d'une "mascotte", une srie de message sous la forme d'un tutoriel quand on arrive sur le forum, avec  chaque tape une petite rcompense sous forme de points ou autre. Une des tapes serait de voter cinq ou dix message par exemple.


Pas bte comme ide

----------


## Aniki

> Le problme est que tu supposes que les gens voteront plus si a leur donne plus de points, que a soit par une meilleure valorisation du vote effectu ou par un plafonnement d  des votes insuffisants.
> 
> Malheureusement, je pense que les votes sont insuffisamment utiliss sur les forums techniques, essentiellement par les personnes qui sont nouvelles ou de passage sur le forum. Ces personnes se fichent des points, elles n'en ont mme pas connaissance, et ce n'est pas en changeant la formule de calcul que les votes techniques seront plus nombreux malheureusement.
> 
> Ceux qui savent que a donne des points sont incits dj  voter ; le problme est ici d'inciter les gens  voter mme s'ils n'ont pas connaissance du systme ou s'ils s'en moquent. Changer la formule de calcul ne changera rien pour la majorit d'entre eux. Poster un message explicatif ne sera srement pas lu par ces personnes non plus. Il y a donc une solution  trouver, nous sommes tous d'accord, mais celle-ci n'est pas,  mon avis, dans la formule ou dans la communication classique.


Et si les modrateurs avaient la possibilit de noter/marquer qu'une discussion a besoin d'un retour de son crateur. Cela bloquerait ce dernier (ne peut plus crer de discussion, etc...) tant qu'il n'a pas refait un tour sur la fameuse discussion, pour marquer comme rsolu par exemple, ou juste donner des nouvelles de l'tat d'avancement du problme.

Je vois que c'est pas clair du tout (mme pour moi) alors faisons un petit exemple :
un forumeur lambda cr une discussion.
Plusieurs personnes lui rpondent mais au bout d'une semaine (ou plus/moins) toujours pas de nouvelles du crateur de la discussion.
Un modrateur passe et voit a. Il marque la discussion comme ayant besoin d'un feedback.
La prochaine fois que ce forumeur lambda se connecte, une pop-up lui signale que sa discussion a besoin d'une intervention de sa part.
Tant que ce feedback (un simple post, marquage comme rsolu, ou autre...) n'est pas fait, il ne pourra pas crer de nouvelle discussion.
Il pourrait avoir d'autres malus, genre accs limit au forum (plus de taverne).
On pourrai mme l'empcher de consulter les discussions qu'il a lui-mme crer.
Aprs a empirera peut-tre le problme tant donn qu'il ne pourra pas non plus rpondre  ses autres discussions, qui seront alors marques  leur tour...  ::aie:: 

Autre faille : s'il va sur le site en n'tant pas connect, il n'aura pas ces resctrictions et pourra consulter les rponses  ses questions.
Mais je pense quand mme que a pourrait en sensibiliser certains.

Enfin un truc dans le genre vous voyez ?

----------


## tchize_

un truc dans ce got l?

Je dirais que perso je n'aime pas trop:

d'abord il y a les discussions non rsolues car pas de solution (pourquoi forcer quelqu'un  y rpondre?)
certaines discussions du forum sont non-techniques et a n'a pas de sens de mettre "resolu" dessus. Exemple: imaginez le bordel que a va faire pour le chroniqueur actu? Il postent des message sur lesquels, en gnral, il n'interviennent plus par la suite.

----------


## Aniki

> d'abord il y a les discussions non rsolues car pas de solution (pourquoi forcer quelqu'un  y rpondre?)


Mais justement, a ne s'appliquerait qu'aux discussions "marque" par les modrateurs.
Donc seules les discussions ncessitant une intervention serait marque.
La contrepartie est que a ferait une surcharge de boulot pour les modos...

Ca ne s'appliquerait donc presque qu'aux "forumeurs du dimanche" qui viennent poster une question, reviennent 2 heures plus tard pour la rponse et puis basta...
Ils seraient pousss  s'impliquer un peu plus dans le forum.

----------


## tchize_

en fait si il y avait un bouton "marquer ncessite intervention"  cot de chaque discussion, a nous ferait plutt une dcharge de boulot  :;):

----------


## Aniki

> en fait si il y avait un bouton "marquer ncessite intervention"  cot de chaque discussion, a nous ferait plutt une dcharge de boulot


Ben du coup je ne vois plus qu'une contrepartie qui est que certains nouveaux membres ne souhaitant pas jouer le jeu dlaisse dvp pour d'autres forums.
Personnelement a me drangerai pas trop mais je doute que ce soit dans la "politique" de dvp.

----------


## tchize_

je crois que la plus grosse partie c'est que
1) c'est long  developpez
2) l'quipe web a dj une lsite de features en attente kilomtrique  ::): 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## kdmbella

une question qui peut paratre bte : que rapporte les points glans ici et l sur developpez.com ? ::koi::   ::whistle2::

----------


## Robin56

> une question qui peut paratre bte : que rapporte les points glans ici et l sur developpez.com ?


Des rductions au McDo non ?

----------


## Golgotha

> une question qui peut paratre bte : que rapporte les points glans ici et l sur developpez.com ?


a permet de savoir par exemple qu'un membre participe activement et avec qualit sur le forum, c'est un moyen "entre autres" pour situer un membre dans la communaut. Pour moi par exemple, je considre que a pondre plus ou moins une rponse, j'aurais tendance  aller vrifier une rponse d"un membre inconnu, et de faire confiance un petit peux les yeux ferm  un membre avec 20.000 points en tout cas sur les questions technique, aprs chacun l'utilise  a manire, il n'y  pas de vrit  ce sujet, c'est un outil en plus mis  notre disposition.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Tout  fait  ::ccool:: 

kdmbella,

Si tu veux ca n'est pas un simple forum, c'est un des services que propose gratuitement developpez.com mais c'est juste un constituant d'un rseau social global d''un club spcialis informatique Pro.

Ce systme essaye simplement de rendre plus visible l'ensemble des contributions des membres du club, contributions qui font toute l'utilit de ces  services gratuits dont bnficient plus de 2,2 millions d'utilisateurs du club de developpez.com dans le monde  :;):

----------


## kdmbella

merci pour les rponses je suis fix maintenant  ::ccool::

----------


## rad_hass

Pour quil soit plus largement utilis il faut peut tre le mettre plus en avant ? Est ce qu'il y a des rappel/message quand on change de statut ? Ca peut tre une piste...

Voici un copie d'cran d'une proposition :

----------


## mail.spam

Bonjour,

Je ne pense pas qu'il faille mettre en avant les boutons du systme de vote mais bien faire comprendre que les votes sont utiles et pas assez utilis.
Je serai pour un rappel lors des diffrents changement de titres et dle rangs graphiques
Mais galement au bout d'un certain nombres de messages crit sans vote (juste un petit rappel de lexistence des votes) ou un certain nombre de discussion ouverte (suivant les forums, pour ma part surtout les forums techniques)

Mais ce n'est qu'un avis.

----------


## Beginner.

> - Une fois que vous avez vot, il n'est pas possible de changer votre vote


Bonsoir,

Ce point n'est plus d'actualit ou bien c'est moi qui n'ai pas bien compris ce dont il est question ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Ce point n'est plus d'actualit ou bien c'est moi qui n'ai pas bien compris ce dont il est question ?


Ce point n'est plus d'actualit et la lecture complte du fil l'aurait confirm. Mais il est vrai que c'est un peu saoulant  ::D:

----------


## Beginner.

> Ce point n'est plus d'actualit et la lecture complte du fil l'aurait confirm. Mais il est vrai que c'est un peu saoulant


Merci. Eh bien le premier message de cette discussion prsente la fonctionnalit alors on peut s'attendre  ce qu'il soit mis  jour ainsi ce qui veulent juste prendre connaissance de cette prsentation n'auront pas  lire tous les messages (11 pages quand mme)...

----------


## Caro-Line

Je sais que ce n'est pas forcment vident de s'y retrouver, qu'il y a beaucoup d'informations, mais ici il s'agit de la discussion de prsentation.
Pour l'aide sur les boutons c'est >>ici<<.

----------


## Beginner.

> Je sais que ce n'est pas forcment vident de s'y retrouver, qu'il y a beaucoup d'informations, mais ici il s'agit de la discussion de prsentation.
> Pour l'aide sur les boutons c'est >>ici<<.


Merci. Oui effectivement dans ce lien c'est bien prcis :




> Ils vous permettent de donner votre avis sur la pertinence d'un message.
> Ils se trouvent dans tous les messages vers la droite, mais sont dsactivs sur vos propres messages.
> Cela permettra par la suite aux autres membres passant sur la discussion  de visualiser rapidement quelles sont les rponses qui ont sembl les  plus pertinentes.
> *Si vous changer d'avis il vous suffit de cliquer  nouveau sur le bouton pour annuler votre vote.*


Par contre pourquoi certains messages sont verts ? Je souponne que cela soit li au nombre de points mais je ne connais pas les dtails. Est-ce que ce qui est pris en compte ce sont seulement les points positifs ou bien c'est la diffrence entre points positifs et ngatifs ? A partir de quel nombre le message devient vert ?

Merci.

----------


## Caro-Line

> Par contre pourquoi certains messages sont verts ?


Alors cette fois-ci la rponse se trouve l :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d1/...haitez-savoir/

 ::aie::

----------


## Beginner.

> Alors cette fois-ci la rponse se trouve l :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d1/...haitez-savoir/


Ok merci pour ta patience, a mrite un +1.

----------


## rawsrc

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas lu tous les posts mais en gros il faudrait encourager les votes pour les rponses pertinentes. Parcourant rgulirement les posts ayant des rponses techniques des "collgues"  :;): , je me posais la question si cela serait problmatique de participer *systmatiquement* au vote d'un fil auquel je n'aurais eu aucune participation ? Je vois beaucoup de fils rsolus sans aucun vote. La longueur de certains changes entre deux posteurs est telle que parfois, j'ai eu la vague impression d'une intrusion en rpondant ou encore en votant et du coup je me suis trop souvent abstenu (honte  moi).

Vu que le site repose sur un concept hautement collaboratif, il me paratrait normal que modrateurs, rdacteurs ou encore posteurs expriments contribuent  cette mulation en votant, _au gr de leurs lectures_, pour les messages estims pertinents.
Avec le temps, le suivi des points devrait s'affiner et peut-tre qu'un jour, il sera possible de rechercher des messages ayant reu un certains nombre de points en plus d'une recherche textuelle/smantique. Donc, je pense qu'il serait utile de promouvoir plus clairement le vote libre.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Par contre pourquoi certains messages sont verts ?


Ce sont ceux fabriqus  l'aide d'octets recycls ou avec des PC branchs sur panneaux solaires.

 ::dehors::

----------


## Bovino

> je me posais la question si cela serait problmatique de participer systmatiquement au vote d'un fil auquel je n'aurais eu aucune participation ?


Non, au contraire, c'est il me semble un des intrts du systme de vote : si tu vois une rponse satisfaisante, tu n'as  priori plus  intervenir et voter permet malgr tout d'apporter une indication quant  la pertinence de la rponse.

----------


## Robin56

> Non, au contraire, c'est il me semble un des intrts du systme de vote : si tu vois une rponse satisfaisante, tu n'as  priori plus  intervenir et voter permet malgr tout d'apporter une indication quant  la pertinence de la rponse.


Exactement, pour moi c'est le principe mme du vote. a remplace le post du style "+1", "Je plussoie" ou "Je suis trop d'accord avec toi ...".




> il me paratrait normal que modrateurs, rdacteurs ou encore posteurs expriments contribuent  cette mulation en votant


Pour moi, il ne doit pas y avoir de sgrgation concernant les expriments et les autres (o est la frontire ?). Chacun est libre de voter  sa guise.

----------


## rawsrc

> Pour moi, il ne doit pas y avoir de sgrgation concernant les expriments et les autres (o est la frontire ?). Chacun est libre de voter  sa guise.


Je n'ai pas dit a dans ce sens, loin de l. Juste qu'il me semble plus ais pour les contributeurs importants et/ou pour ceux ayant une fonction officielle de promouvoir le systme de vote que de le demander aux petits nouveaux qui dbarquent avec une simple question sous le bras. Et tant mieux si ces derniers y contribuent.

----------


## minnesota

> Juste qu'il me semble plus ais pour les contributeurs importants et/ou pour ceux ayant une fonction officielle de promouvoir le systme de vote que de le demander aux petits nouveaux qui dbarquent avec une simple question sous le bras.


Ben tu peux tre nouveau venu et trs comptent dans ton domaine et d'autres. Et tant mieux si le petit nouveau vote, a veut dire qu'il a tout compris.

----------


## Willpower

A quoi servent les points ? J'ai remarqu que les votes (qu'on fait, pas ceux qu'on reoit) faisaient gagner 0.1 points chacun. C'est  dire que si je "like" (par exemple) tous les messages du forum (~1.000.000) j'aurai environ 100.000 points !

Oh Yeaaaaaa ! 




pouce vert si tu aimes ce message !

----------


## Robin56

> A quoi servent les points ? J'ai remarqu que les votes (qu'on fait, pas ceux qu'on reoit) faisaient gagner 0.1 points chacun. C'est  dire que si je "like" (par exemple) tous les messages du forum (~1.000.000) j'aurai environ 100.000 points !
> 
> Oh Yeaaaaaa !


Voil et tu deviendras Dieu de Dveloppez.net, c'est cool non ?  ::ccool:: 

PS : Ah on me souffle  l'oreillette qu'en fait a change rien (et que Dveloppez.net n'est pas une religion).

----------


## Bluedeep

> pouce vert si tu aimes ce message !


Ca a pas l'air d'tre le cas  ::aie::

----------


## Willpower

> Ca a pas l'air d'tre le cas


Cool, je vais encore reporter des problmes  l'avenir.  ::roll:: 
(me reste plus qu' voter 50 fois pour rattraper les pts perdus)


Une solution serait que les points gagns par les votes soient dgressifs.

exemple: 


```

```

Au total, je n'aurai que 5635 pts pour 1M de votes.
(4500+900+180+45+10 = 5635)

Ce qui ferait que mes stats (points) ne pourraient jamais s'envoler de par l'unique fait de spammer des votes. Et ainsi mes points totaux reprsenteraient plus correctement ma participation aux diverses options proposes par le forum. (rpondre, voter, crer, etc... )

----------


## Bluedeep

> Une solution serait que les points gagns par les votes soient dgressifs.


C'est vrai qu'elle est bien choisie ta signature   ::roi::

----------


## dourouc05

Pourquoi toujours imaginer qu'il y a du spam massif de votes ? a a au moins t dit quarante-deux fois dans le coin (si ce n'est pas dans ce mme topic, j'avouerai avoir la flemme de repasser en revue six pages  cette seule fin). Imagine des solutions  des problmes, pas des solutions pineuses  des problmes qui n'existent que dans les esprits dots d'imagination tortueuse  :;): .

----------


## Willpower

Je suis perfectionniste !  :;):

----------


## tchize_

> Je suis perfectionniste !


Ce qui n'est en gnral pas compatible avec les contraintes en entreprise de dlais et de rentabilit  ::): 

Si, je dit bien, si, il y a abus du vote, il est bien plus rentable, rapide et efficace de sortir par requete SQL la liste des gars qui on fait plus de 50.000 votes et de leur remettre  0 leurs votes si abus  ::): 

Tu noteras qu'avec un effort minimal j'arrive  peu prs  la meme limite de 5000 que toi  ::roll::

----------


## andry.aime

> A quoi servent les points ? J'ai remarqu que les votes (qu'on fait, pas ceux qu'on reoit) faisaient gagner 0.1 points chacun. C'est  dire que si je "like" (par exemple) tous les messages du forum (~1.000.000) j'aurai environ 100.000 points !
> 
> Oh Yeaaaaaa !


a me rappelle quelque chose  ::mouarf:: .

 ::dehors::

----------

